# Olimpiadi Tokyo 2021: 23 luglio - 9 agosto. Tutti gli italiani.



## admin (21 Luglio 2021)

Al via le Olimpiadi di Tokio 2021. Tanti italiani in gara, in diverse discipline, ecco la lista completa


ARRAMPICATA SPORTIVA

Ludovico Fossali
Michael Piccolruaz
Laura Rogora
ATLETICA

Marcell Jacobs
Filippo Tortu
Davide Manenti
Lorenzo Patta
Hillary Wanderson Polanco Rijo
Eseosa Desalu
Antonio Baldassare Infantino
Davide Re
Edoardo Scotti
Vladimir Aceti
Lorenzo Benati
Matteo Galvan
Giuseppe Leonardi
Brayan Lopez
Yeman Crippa
Paolo Dal Molin
Hassane Fofana
Alessandro Sibilio
Ahmed Abdelwahed
Ala Zoghlami
Osama Zoghlami
Stefano Sottile
Gianmarco Tamberi
Claudio Michel Stecchi
Filippo Randazzo
Tobia Bocchi
Emmanuel Ihemeje
Andrea Dallavalle
Leonardo Fabbri
Nicholas Ponzio
Zane Weir
Giovanni Faloci
Francesco Fortunato
Massimo Stano
Federico Tontodonati
Andrea Agrusti
Teodorico Caporaso
Marco De Luca
Yassine El Fathaoui
Eyob Faniel
Yassine Rachik
Anna Bongiorni
Vittoria Fontana
Zaynab Dosso
Johanelis Herrera
Irene Siragusa
Gloria Hooper
Dalia Kaddari
Rebecca Borga
Benedicta Chigbolu
Ayomide Folorunso
Raphaela Lukudo
Alice Mangione
Petra Nardelli –
Anna Polinari
Giancarla Trevisan
Elena Bellò
Federica Del Buono
Gaia Sabbatini
Nadia Battocletti
Luminosa Bogliolo
Elisa Maria Di Lazzaro
Eleonora Marchiando
Linda Olivieri
Yadisleidy Pedroso
Alessia Trost
Elena Vallortigara
Roberta Bruni
Elisa Molinarolo
Dariya Derkach
Daisy Osakue
Sara Fantini
Eleonora Giorgi
Antonella Palmisano
Valentina Trapletti
Giovanna Epis
BASKET

Marco Spissu
Niccolò Mannion
Stefano Tonut
Danilo Gallinari
Nicolò Melli
Simone Fontecchio
Amedeo Tessitori
Giampaolo Ricci
Riccardo Moraschini
Michele Vitali
Achille Polonara
Alessandro Pajola
BASKET 3×3

Chiara Consolini
Rae Lin D’Alie
Marcella Filippi
Giulia Rulli
BEACH VOLLEY

Daniele Lupo
Paolo Nicolai
Enrico Rossi
Adrian Carambula
Marta Menegatti
Viktoria Orsi Toth
BOXE

Giordana Sorrentino
Angela Carini
Irma Testa
Rebecca Nicoli
CANOA

Stefanie Horn
Marta Bertoncelli
Giovanni De Gennaro
Francesca Genzo
Manfredi Rizza
Samuele Burgo
Luca Beccaro
CANOTTAGGIO

Kiri Tontodonati
Aisha Rocek
Stefano Oppo
Pietro Willy Ruta
Giovanni Abagnale
Marco Di Costanzo
Matteo Castaldo
Bruno Rosetti
Matteo Lodo
Giuseppe Vicino
Simone Venier
Andrea Panizza
Luca Rambaldi
Giacomo Gentili
Valentina Rodini
Federica Cesarini
Valentina Iseppi
Alessandra Montesano
Veronica Lisi
Stefania Gobbi
Alessandra Patelli
Chiara Ondoli
Gennaro Di Mauro
Vincenzo Abbagnale (Riserva)
Luca Chiumento (Riserva)
Clara Guerra (Riserva)
CICLISMO

Giacomo Fantoni
Luca Braidot
Nadir Colledani
Gerhard Kerschbaumer
Eva Lechner
Martina Alzini
Elisa Balsamo
Rachele Barbieri
Martina Fidanza (Riserva)
Vittoria Guazzini
Letizia Paternoster
Liam Bertazzo (Riserva)
Simone Consonni
Filippo Ganna (Ciclismo su pista + Ciclismo su strada)
Francesco Lamon
Jonathan Milan
Elia Viviani
Alberto Bettiol
Damiano Caruso
Giulio Ciccone
Gianni Moscon
Vincenzo Nibali
Marta Bastianelli
Marta Cavalli
Elisa Longo Borghini
Soraya Paladin
GINNASTICA ARTISTICA

Martina Maggio
Asia D’Amato
Alice D’Amato
Vanessa Ferrari
Marco Lodadio
Ludovico Edalli
Lara Mori
GINNASTICA RITMICA

Alessia Maurelli
Martina Centofanti
Agnese Duranti
Martina Santandrea
Daniela Mogurean
Alexandra Agiurgiuculese
Milena Baldassarri
GOLF

Guido Migliozzi
Renato Paratore
Giulia Molinaro
Lucrezia Colombotto Rosso
JUDO

Francesca Milani
Odette Giuffrida
Maria Centracchio
Alice Bellandi
Manuel Lombardo
Fabio Basile
Christian Parlati
Nicholas Mungai 
KARATE

Viviana Bottaro
Silvia Semeraro
Mattia Busato
Angelo Crescenzo
Luigi Busà
LOTTA

Frank Chamizo Marquez
Abraham de Jesus Conyedo Ruano
NUOTO

Domenico Acerenza
Stefano Ballo
Federico Burdisso
Giacomo Carini
Thomas Ceccon
Matteo Ciampi
Santo Yuko Condorelli
Gabriele Detti
Marco De Tullio
Stefano Di Cola
Manuel Frigo
Nicolò Martinenghi
Pier Andrea Matteazzi
Filippo Megli
Alessandro Miressi
Alberto Razzetti
Matteo Restivo
Simone Sabbioni
Federico Poggio
Lorenzo Zazzeri
Ilaria Bianchi
Martina Rita Caramignoli
Martina Carraro
Arianna Castiglioni
Ilaria Cusinato
Elena Di Liddo
Francesca Fangio
Sara Franceschi
Anna Chiara Mascolo
Margherita Panziera
Federica Pellegrini
Benedetta Pilato
Stefania Pirozzi
Simona Quadarella
Giulia Vetrano
NUOTO ARTISTICO

Beatrice Callegari
Domiziana Cavanna
Linda Cerruti
Francesca Deidda
Costanza Di Camillo
Costanza Ferro
Gemma Galli
Enrica Piccoli
Federica Sala (Riserva)
NUOTO DI FONDO

Rachele Bruni
Gregorio Paltrinieri (Nuoto di fondo + Nuoto)
Mario Sanzullo
PALLANUOTO

Matteo Aicardi
Michael Bodegas
Marco Del Lungo
Francesco Di Fulvio
Vincenzo Dolce
Gonzalo Oscar Echenique
Niccolò Figari
Pietro Figlioli
Stefano Luongo
Gianmarco Nicosia (Riserva)
Nicholas Presciutti
Vincenzo Renzuto Iodice
Alessandro Velotto
PENTATHLON MODERNO

Elena Micheli
Alice Sotero
SCHERMA

Martina Batini
Arianna Errigo
Alice Volpi
Erica Cipressa (Riserva)
Andrea Cassarà
Alessio Foconi
Daniele Garozzo
Giorgio Avola (Riserva)
Rossella Fiamingo
Federica Isola
Mara Navarria
Alberta Santuccio (Riserva)
Marco Fichera
Enrico Garozzo
Andrea Santarelli
Gabriele Cimini (Riserva)
Martina Criscio
Rossella Gregorio
Irene Vecchi
Michela Battiston (Riserva)
Enrico Berrè
Luca Curatoli
Luigi Samele
Aldo Montano (Riserva)
SKATEBOARD

Asia Lanzi
Ivan Federico
Alessandro Mazzara
SOFTBALL

Ilaria Cacciamani
Emily Patricia Carosone
Elisa Cecchetti
Greta Cecchetti
Amanda Lynn Fama
Andrea Marie Filler
Marta Gasparotto
Andrea Howard
Giulia Metaxia Koutsoyanopulos
Alexia Lacatena
Giulia Longhi
Fabrizia Marrone
Erika Piancastelli
Beatrice Ricchi
Laura Vigna
SOLLEVAMENTO PESI

Antonino Pizzolato
Mirko Zanni
Davide Ruiu
Giorgia Bordignon
Maria Grazia Alemanno

SPORT EQUESTRI

Susanna Bordone
Vittoria Panizzon
Arianna Schivo
Stefano Brecciaroli (Riserva)
Francesco Zaza
Emanuele Gaudiano

SURF

Leonardo Fioravanti

TAEKWONDO

Vito Dell’Aquila
Simone Alessio

TENNIS

Lorenzo Sonego
Fabio Fognini
Lorenzo Musetti
Camila Giorgi
Jasmine Paolini
Sara Errani
TENNISTAVOLO

Debora Vivarelli

TIRO A SEGNO

Paolo Monna
Riccardo Mazzetti
Tommaso Chelli
Marco Suppini
Marco De Nicolo
Lorenzo Bacci
Sofia Ceccarello

TIRO A VOLO

Mauro De Filippis
Silvano Stanco
Jessica Rossi
Tammaro Cassandro
Gabriele Rossetti
Diana Bacosi
Chiara Cainero

TIRO CON L’ARCO

Mauro Nespoli
Tatiana Andreoli
Lucilla Boari
Chiara Rebagliati

TRIATHLON

Gianluca Pozzatti
Delian Stateff
Alice Betto
Angelica Olmo
Verena Steinhauser

TUFFI

Noemi Batki
Elena Bertocchi
Sarah Jodoin di Maria
Chiara Pellacani
Lorenzo Marsaglia
Giovanni Tocci

VELA

Elena Berta
Bianca Caruso
Giacomo Ferrari
Giulio Calabrò
Silvia Zennaro
Ruggero Tita
Caterina Banti
Mattia Camboni
Marta Maggetti

VOLLEY

Simone Giannelli
Riccardo Sbertoli
Ivan Zaytsev
Luca Vettori
Osmany Juantorena
Jiri Kovar
Alessandro Michieletto
Daniele Lavia
Matteo Piano
Simone Anzani
Gianluca Galassi
Massimo Colaci
Ofelia Malinov
Alessia Orro
Paola Egonu
Caterina Bosetti
Miriam Sylla
Elena Pietrini
Indre Sorokaite
Cristina Chirichella
Anna Danesi
Raphaela Folie
Sarah Fahr
Monica De Gennaro


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2021)

Obbiettivo 9-10 ori e sarebbe già tanta roba.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

*Nel Taekwondo maschile prima medaglia per l'Italia con Vito Dall'Acqua, che cercherà di conquistare l'oro in finale oggi alle 14:45 (diretta su Rai 2), dove affronterà il tunisino Jendoubi. Nella boxe femminile, Irma Testa agli ottavi grazie alla vittoria contro la russa Vorontsova. Prossima avversaria l'irlandese Walsh. Nella spada individuale femminile, eliminate ai quarti Rossella Fiamingo e Federica Isola, così come Mara Navarria agli ottavi.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

*Nella sciabola individuale maschile, Samele in finale dopo un grandissimo match contro il coreano Kim, che perde dopo una grandissima rimonta dell'italiano che non si è fatto sopraffare dal dominio dell'avversario. Finale alle 14:15 su Rai 2.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Luglio 2021)

grazie ottimo lavoro


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387718 ha scritto:


> *Nella sciabola individuale maschile, Samele in finale dopo un grandissimo match contro il coreano Kim, che perde dopo una grandissima rimonta dell'italiano che non si è fatto sopraffare dal dominio dell'avversario. Finale alle 14:15 su Rai 2.*


*Comincia la finale. Samele vs l'ungherese Szilagyi. Italia verso il primo oro di queste olimpiadi.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387785 ha scritto:


> *Comincia la finale. Samele vs l'ungherese Szilagyi. Italia verso il primo oro di queste olimpiadi.*


Forza Samele!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387785 ha scritto:


> *Comincia la finale. Samele vs l'ungherese Szilagyi. Italia verso il primo oro di queste olimpiadi.*


La possiamo vincere, Samele è veramente forte. A volte regala molti punti all'inizio, ma poi si sveglia e rimonta senza problemi.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

*Argento Samele. Vince Szilaghi 15-7. Oro per l'Ungheria. Tra poco, un'altra occasione per l'Italia con Dell'Aquila al Taekwondo.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

*Ora Detti al nuoto.*


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387794 ha scritto:


> *Argento Samele. Vince Szilaghi 15-7.*



è un mostro questo ungherese: tre ori consecutivi nelle ultime tre Olimpiadi.
stiamo a livelli di Bolt


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387803 ha scritto:


> è un mostro questo ungherese: tre ori consecutivi nelle ultime tre Olimpiadi.
> stiamo a livelli di Bolt


Veramente...Ero sicuro che avremmo vinto, ma va bene così. Speriamo nel taekwondo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

*Ora Dell'Aquila vs Jendoubi per la medaglia d'oro nel Taekwondo.*


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

*l'italiano vince l'oro con un calcio a 8 secondi dalla fine*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

*Primo oro per l'Italia. Nel taekwondo maschile con Dell'Aquila, che vince con una rimonta ad 8 secondi dalla fine dopo essere stato per quasi tutta la gara in svantaggio contro il tunisino Jendoubi.*


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

polemiche sui social per la telecronaca RAI che non aveva compreso quanto avvenuto


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387819 ha scritto:


> polemiche sui social per la telecronaca RAI che non aveva compreso quanto avvenuto


Ma infatti. Cioè primo oro italiano...Senza parole. Per il resto, alla fine la Rai fa vedere tutte le gare importanti.


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387823 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Cioè primo oro italiano...Senza parole. Per il resto, alla fine la Rai fa vedere tutte le gare importanti.



fa rabbia che neanche eurosport di sky le mostri tutte, cioè serve un altro abbonamento con discovery + o eurosport player.


----------



## Butcher (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387819 ha scritto:


> polemiche sui social per la telecronaca RAI che non aveva compreso quanto avvenuto



Come agli Europei


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387824 ha scritto:


> fa rabbia che neanche eurosport di sky le mostri tutte, cioè serve un altro abbonamento con discovery + o eurosport player.


Questo multipolarismo e questa forzata internettizzazione della tv a me sta veramente sulle scatole. E c'è pure chi è d'accordo, perchè "con internet è più figoh". 

Molto meglio 20 anni fa. Funzionasse almeno bene lo streaming qui in Italia. Vedremo quest'anno con DAZN e la Serie A. Comunque quello di Discovery + è un bel colpo sì per il marketing, ma nulla di che nel complesso. Alla fine, la maggioranza degli italiani è interessata alle gare delle nostre nazioni. Nulla a che vedere con il colpaccio di DAZN con la serie A per dire.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Luglio 2021)

Grazie a tutti per questi continui update.
Dall&#8217;estero è difficile seguire le prestazioni degli italiani e con questo thread offrite un ottimo servizio.
Grazie ancora e complimenti per l&#8217;ottimo lavoro


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Commento Rai osceno. Entusiasmo zero, come se a vincere fosse stato l'avversario e non l'Italia...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

Ma gli anelli in onda ora sulla Rai sono in differita?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387844 ha scritto:


> Ma gli anelli in onda ora sulla Rai sono in differita?


Confermo, è differita.


----------



## Marilson (24 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2387819 ha scritto:


> polemiche sui social per la telecronaca RAI che non aveva compreso quanto avvenuto



l'ha chiamato per oltre mezza gara "dell'acqua" anzichè "dell'aquila". 

livello di telecronaca rai sempre più basso. 

cmq bravissimi i primi 2 medagliati italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2021)

*Elisa Longo Borghini nel ciclismo e Odette Giuffrida nel Judo sono medaglie di bronzo. La Giuffrida ha battuto l'ungherese Pupp. Tra poco, su Rai 2, Lombardo nel judo lotta per il bronzo vs il coreano An.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Luglio 2021)

Non male il basket 3X3, da campetto di periferia


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2021)

*Niente bronzo per Lombardo nel judo maschile. Vince An. Nella spada individuale maschile, Santarelli battuto in semifinale da Siklosi e giocherà alle 13:20 per la medaglia di bronzo contro l'ucraino Rejzlin.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2021)

*Nella spada individuale, Santarelli perde contro Rejzlin e fallisce nella conquista del bronzo.*


----------



## Mika (25 Luglio 2021)

Abbiamo vinto un bronzo nel sollevamento pesi  Una impresa storica! Bravo Zanni che ha fatto anche il nuovo record italiano!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

*Daniele Garozzo in finale del fioretto maschile individuale. L'italiano verso il secondo oro di fila nelle olimpiadi, dopo quello di Rio 2016.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388957 ha scritto:


> *Daniele Garozzo in finale del fioretto maschile individuale. L'italiano verso il secondo oro di fila nelle olimpiadi, dopo quello di Rio 2016.*


Pazzesco questo qui. Se lo meriterebbe tutto un altro oro. Molte volte, ha fatto letteralmente fuggire il giapponese che aveva contro in semifinale  .


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

*Adesso la Pellegrini nei 200 m.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388961 ha scritto:


> *Adesso la Pellegrini nei 200 m.*


*Pellegrini quinta. A rischio eliminazione.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388963 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini quinta. A rischio eliminazione.*


Questa ormai a certi livelli è un flop continuo. Non si può pensare alla tv e allo sport contemporaneamente. Si decidesse se è meglio fare i talent, o pensare esclusivamente alla disciplina sportiva.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

*Pellegrini per un soffio in semifinale nei 200 s.l.*


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2388575 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto un bronzo nel sollevamento pesi  Una impresa storica! Bravo Zanni che ha fatto anche il nuovo record italiano!



non mandato in tv in diretta, non ci credeva nessuno


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388969 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini per un soffio in semifinale nei 200 s.l.*



Quando si disputeranno le semifinali?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2388971 ha scritto:


> Quando si disputeranno le semifinali?


Domani alle 03:30 e finale dopodomani alle 03:40. Orari assurdi per il fuso orario, purtroppo.


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388975 ha scritto:


> Domani alle 03:30 e finale dopodomani alle 03:40. Orari assurdi per il fuso orario, purtroppo.



Grazie


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

*Da segnalare, qualche ora fa, l'argento italiano nel nuoto nei 4x100 stile libero. Oro agli Usa e bronzo all'Australia. *


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388969 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini per un soffio in semifinale nei 200 s.l.*



sto bidone dell'umido speriamo che levi le tende alla svelta.

la donnarumma del nuoto, mai visto tanto hype ingiustificato su un atleta mamma mia.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2388998 ha scritto:


> sto bidone dell'umido speriamo che levi le tende alla svelta.
> 
> la donnarumma del nuoto, mai visto tanto hype ingiustificato su un atleta mamma mia.



La Donnarumma del nuoto:

- 1 oro e un argento alle olimpiadi
- 6 ori, 4 argenti e 1 bronzo ai mondiali
- 7 ori, 6 argenti, 7 bronzi agli europei
- 129 ori, 36 argenti e 15 bronzi ai campionati Italiani

e non ho messo le Universiadi, i mondiali ed Europei a vasca corta, giochi del Mediterraneo ed Europei giovanili.

Record Mondiale nei 200 M stile libero nel 2009, Record Europeo nei 400 m stile libero nel 2009

Sta antipatica anche a me, ma è la migliore nuotatrice italiana di tutti i tempi, altro che la Donnarumma del nuoto.


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2021)

sì però ha toppato clamorosamente sia nel 2012 sia nel 2016 alle Olimpiadi, tanto da volersi ritirare, infatti quelle due medaglie sono da giovanissima
a livello europeo tiene ancora invece, ma solo nei 200


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2389045 ha scritto:


> La Donnarumma del nuoto:
> 
> - 1 oro e un argento alle olimpiadi
> - 6 ori, 4 argenti e 1 bronzo ai mondiali
> ...



Noi italiani siamo maestri nel demolire le nostre eccellenze..anche a me sta sulle balle..ma è stata una grandissima e ci sta che sia seguitissima anche ora che è alla fine..anche perché centrasse la 5° finale di fila sarebbe tantissima roba alla sua età (gareggia contro gente che è nata che le aveva già perso la vergintà)..

Ma del resto siamo il paese che ha perfino sminuito Valentino Rossi...ma che pretendiamo?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

*Niente oro per Garozzo, che deve accontentarsi della medaglia d'argento nella finale di fioretto individuale maschile contro Cheung di Hong Kong. Lo schermista italiano è stato sfavorito da un problema alla gamba, che gli ha fatto perdere un pò di punti.*


----------



## unbreakable (26 Luglio 2021)

a mio modo di vedere faremo incetta di medaglie (ne prevedo le solite 27-28)e di ottime prestazioni..il problema è che vedo pochissimi ori in canna..

fioretto e sparo sono le discipline che ci hanno spesso portato molti ori ma quest'anno manca un pò di grinta nel raggiungere il bersaglio grosso..infatti la prima settimana dei giochi è sempre quella più interessante per noi italiani con pure il nuoto che aiuta

anche perchè quando ci sarà l'atletica ci sarà notte fonda..


----------



## unbreakable (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2389049 ha scritto:


> *Niente oro per Garozzo, che deve accontentarsi della medaglia d'argento nella finale di fioretto individuale maschile contro Cheung di Hong Kong. Lo schermista italiano è stato sfavorito da un problema alla gamba, che gli ha fatto perdere un pò di punti.*



cheung però aveva battuto foconi 15 a 3 e tipo foconi è numero nel ranking di fioretto..ho visto l'assalto e per me ha meritato l'atleta di hongkong..comunque molto bravo garozzo riconfermarsi a sti livelli è veramente complicato


----------



## unbreakable (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388983 ha scritto:


> *Da segnalare, qualche ora fa, l'argento italiano nel nuoto nei 4x100 stile libero. Oro agli Usa e bronzo all'Australia. *



questa è una impresa storica..anche stare davanti agli australiani tanta roba..veramente..ovviamente nel nuoto mi aspetto tanto da paltrinieri..anche se fare fondo e e piscina mi ssembra esagerato..la quadarella ha di fronte la ledecki ed è già se prende una medaglia..poi speriamo in qualche bella sorpresa


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

unbreakable;2389056 ha scritto:


> cheung però aveva battuto foconi 15 a 3 e tipo foconi è numero nel ranking di fioretto..ho visto l'assalto e per me ha meritato l'atleta di hongkong..comunque molto bravo garozzo riconfermarsi a sti livelli è veramente complicato


Bisogna dire che ha anche approfittato del problema di Garozzo, che gli ha fatto perdere 4-5 punti di fila. Prima del momentaneo stop, c'è stato equilibrio. Cheung è stato bravo sì, ma anche Garozzo è fortissimo e non avrebbe stonato un secondo oro di fila.

Tra l'altro qui vinse anche contro lo stesso avversario.
[video=youtube;BAkiNYb1SN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAkiNYb1SN4[/video]


----------



## Snake (26 Luglio 2021)

unbreakable;2389057 ha scritto:


> questa è una impresa storica..anche stare davanti agli australiani tanta roba..veramente..ovviamente nel nuoto mi aspetto tanto da paltrinieri..anche se fare fondo e e piscina mi ssembra esagerato..la quadarella ha di fronte la ledecki ed è già se prende una medaglia..poi speriamo in qualche bella sorpresa



paltrinieri ha avuto la mononucleosi un mese fa, se va a medaglia è un mezzo miracolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2389045 ha scritto:


> La Donnarumma del nuoto:
> 
> - 1 oro e un argento alle olimpiadi
> - 6 ori, 4 argenti e 1 bronzo ai mondiali
> ...



e chissenefrega se è la migliore italiana. 1 oro alle olimpiadi + 1 argento nel nuoto dove ci sono 200 gare è nulla.
ieri l'hanno messa sul livello della vezzali. 
non parlano altro che di questa qui da più di 10 anni come se fosse chissà che...

1 oro e 1 argento. strapompata.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389085 ha scritto:


> e chissenefrega se è la migliore italiana. 1 oro alle olimpiadi + 1 argento nel nuoto dove ci sono 200 gare è nulla.
> ieri l'hanno messa sul livello della vezzali.
> non parlano altro che di questa qui da più di 10 anni come se fosse chissà che...
> 
> 1 oro e 1 argento. strapompata.



Si vede che hai una visione calcistica di tutti gli sport. Prima di lei nel nuoto femminile il nulla o quasi, anche a livello di Mondiali e Europei. Unica europea a primeggiare contro Cinesi e USA. Ma fa nulla. E' nulla vero. Vedremo quanto decenni ci vorranno per trovare una nuotatrice che ti vinca tutto quello che ho elencato.

E' come quando Valentino Rossi vinceva e dicevano "strapompato" sto ancora aspettando un mondiale della classe madre vinto da un italiano (purtroppo quello che poteva farlo ci ha lasciato in pista )


----------



## Giofa (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389085 ha scritto:


> e chissenefrega se è la migliore italiana. 1 oro alle olimpiadi + 1 argento nel nuoto dove ci sono 200 gare è nulla.
> ieri l'hanno messa sul livello della vezzali.
> non parlano altro che di questa qui da più di 10 anni come se fosse chissà che...
> 
> 1 oro e 1 argento. strapompata.



Will ora che non c'è più Gigio hai un nuovo obbiettivo  
La Pellegrini può non piacere (anche a me non sta particolarmente simpatica) ma ha avuto la capacità di far conoscere il nuoto all'italiano medio. Merito suo e della stampa sicuramente. Un pò come Pantani nel ciclismo (so che ti sto aizzando), la Cagnotto nei tuffi o Zaytzev nel volley


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

Snake;2389075 ha scritto:


> paltrinieri ha avuto la mononucleosi un mese fa, se va a medaglia è un mezzo miracolo



Se va in finale è un mezzo miracolo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2389047 ha scritto:


> Noi italiani siamo maestri nel demolire le nostre eccellenze..anche a me sta sulle balle..ma è stata una grandissima e ci sta che sia seguitissima anche ora che è alla fine..anche perché centrasse la 5° finale di fila sarebbe tantissima roba alla sua età (gareggia contro gente che è nata che le aveva già perso la vergintà)..
> 
> Ma del resto siamo il paese che ha perfino sminuito Valentino Rossi...ma che pretendiamo?



ma lascia stare paragoni assurdi... la pellegrini la puoi paragonare al massimo a melandri (che ho adorato).
ma melandri va trattato come un ottimo pilota e nulla più, mica come dio in terra delle moto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2389092 ha scritto:


> Will ora che non c'è più Gigio hai un nuovo obbiettivo
> La Pellegrini può non piacere (anche a me non sta particolarmente simpatica) ma ha avuto la capacità di far conoscere il nuoto all'italiano medio. Merito suo e della stampa sicuramente. Un pò come Pantani nel ciclismo (so che ti sto aizzando), la Cagnotto nei tuffi o Zaytzev nel volley



uguale uguale a pantani ahahaha ma figuriamoci.
la pellegrini è una strapompata italiana e basta. lo dicono i numeri che in piscina sono tutto.

PS: dicono anche che è fighissima.... un cesso.


----------



## Snake (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2389100 ha scritto:


> Se va in finale è un mezzo miracolo...



dipende se l'ha avuta lieve, nelle sue gare ha comunque molto margine per non arrivare nemmeno in finale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2389049 ha scritto:


> *Niente oro per Garozzo, che deve accontentarsi della medaglia d'argento nella finale di fioretto individuale maschile contro Cheung di Hong Kong. Lo schermista italiano è stato sfavorito da un problema alla gamba, che gli ha fatto perdere un pò di punti.*



Peccato davvero..questa olimpiade pare un po' stregata per la scherma che in passato ci ha regalato montagne di medaglie..

Io comunque vorrei davvero tantissimo vincere qualche medaglia negli sport di squadra..pallavolo, pallanuoto e basket possono portare qualcosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389101 ha scritto:


> ma lascia stare paragoni assurdi... la pellegrini la puoi paragonare al massimo a melandri (che ho adorato).
> ma melandri va trattato come un ottimo pilota e nulla più, mica come dio in terra delle moto.



Ho detto "perfino" infatti..se non si risparmia un mito assoluto come Rossi figuriamoci la Pellegrini..

Ad ogni modo, non direi melandri, almeno ad un Max Biaggi...

Nello sport si deve sempre distinguere la persona dall'atleta..per l'Italia una come la Pellegrini rimarrà nella storia dello sport per quello che ha fatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2389115 ha scritto:


> Peccato davvero..questa olimpiade pare un po' stregata per la scherma che in passato ci ha regalato montagne di medaglie..
> 
> Io comunque vorrei davvero tantissimo vincere qualche medaglia negli sport di squadra..pallavolo, pallanuoto e basket possono portare qualcosa



sarebbe bello un oro, non credo però che ci siano possibilità.
forse la pallanuoto?

spero nel ciclismo almeno ganna e viviani.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389128 ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello un oro, non credo però che ci siano possibilità.
> forse la pallanuoto?
> 
> spero nel ciclismo almeno ganna e viviani.



Ho controllato l'altimetria della cronometro su strada, non è proprio per cronometristi puri... tanti strappi, molte curve, poca pianura. Penso sia più facile puntare a quelle su pista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2389135 ha scritto:


> Ho controllato l'altimetria della cronometro su strada, non è proprio per cronometristi puri... tanti strappi, molte curve, poca pianura. Penso sia più facile puntare a quelle su pista.



infatti non lo danno favorito per l'oro pur essendo il numero 1.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389140 ha scritto:


> infatti non lo danno favorito per l'oro pur essendo il numero 1.



Purtroppo ci vorrà una impresa, però per la pista lo vedo bene, lo vedo meglio di Viviani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389128 ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello un oro, non credo però che ci siano possibilità.
> forse la pallanuoto?
> 
> spero nel ciclismo almeno ganna e viviani.



Pallavolo e basket l'oro non esiste..sarà durissima anche solo fare medaglia..magari con la pallavolo femminile..
Pallanuoto di solito si gioca sempre per l'oro..speriamo anche stavolta..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2389142 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ci vorrà una impresa, però per la pista lo vedo bene, lo vedo meglio di Viviani.



Bé su pista Ganna è una certezza..se sta bene e non sbaglia la gara non ha rivali ad oggi


----------



## markjordan (26 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## bmb (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2388965 ha scritto:


> Questa ormai a certi livelli è un flop continuo. Non si può pensare alla tv e allo sport contemporaneamente. Si decidesse se è meglio fare i talent, o pensare esclusivamente alla disciplina sportiva.



Beh oddio, bicampionessa mondiale sulla distanza (2017 e 2019), oltre ad essere la nuotatrice più longeva in assoluto, visto che si tratta della sua quinta olimpiade. Direi che gli sportivi da criticare sono altri, di sicuro non il più grande campione del nuoto italiano di sempre.


----------



## bmb (26 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2389128 ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello un oro, non credo però che ci siano possibilità.
> forse la pallanuoto?
> 
> spero nel ciclismo almeno ganna e viviani.



Pallavolo femminile, pallanuoto maschile, scherma a squadre hanno veramente ottime possibilità, soprattutto la prima. Io vivo nel sogno dell'oro della pallavolo maschile, ma quest'anno sembra più lontano che mai. E chissà quando ci riusciremo, visto che Zaytsev e Juantorena non ci saranno tra tre anni.


----------



## Giofa (26 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2389211 ha scritto:


> Pallavolo femminile, pallanuoto maschile, scherma a squadre hanno veramente ottime possibilità, soprattutto la prima. Io vivo nel sogno dell'oro della pallavolo maschile, ma quest'anno sembra più lontano che mai. E chissà quando ci riusciremo, visto che Zaytsev e Juantorena non ci saranno tra tre anni.



La pallavolo maschile sembra purtroppo una squadra a fine ciclo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2389207 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, bicampionessa mondiale sulla distanza (2017 e 2019), oltre ad essere la nuotatrice più longeva in assoluto, visto che si tratta della sua quinta olimpiade. Direi che gli sportivi da criticare sono altri, di sicuro non il più grande campione del nuoto italiano di sempre.


Infatti non a caso ho detto "a certi livelli". Che sia una grande campionessa è innegabile (ma ragionandoci TUTTI i partecipanti alle olimpiadi sono dei campioni), ma ai giochi olimpici è una decina d'anni che è un flop continuo e trovo patetica la sua insistenza a sfondare nel mondo della televisione dove non sta facendo altro che risultare antipatica e che secondo me ha influenzato negativamente sulla sua attività sportiva. E non è l'unica, nella scherma ricordiamo il buon Aldo Montano post-Atene 2004 che ha fatto pure peggio, partecipando addirittura ai reality e infatti da lì in poi non si è più ripetuto ed ha fatto parlare per altro.

Sento parlare di Valentino Rossi, che si è rivelato l'esempio opposto. Un grande campione sia nel motociclismo che nel marketing, in quanto aveva anche il carisma mediatico e la simpatia. Ma nonostante ciò, Rossi, nel pieno della sua carriera, non si è mai messo a fare il giudice dei talent e cose che c'entravano poco con lo sport e lui aveva tutte le ragioni per farlo. La Pellegrini avrebbe potuto stare più all'ombra in certi ambienti, far parlare meno di se e limitarsi al massimo alle pubblicità di Head and Shoulder (shampoo orribile) e dei Pavesini. Ne avrebbe giovato di più la sua carriera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti non a caso ho detto "a certi livelli". Che sia una grande campionessa è innegabile (ma ragionandoci TUTTI i partecipanti alle olimpiadi sono dei campioni), ma ai giochi olimpici è una decina d'anni che è un flop continuo e trovo patetica la sua insistenza a sfondare nel mondo della televisione dove non sta facendo altro che risultare antipatica e che secondo me ha influenzato negativamente sulla sua attività sportiva. E non è l'unica, nella scherma ricordiamo il buon Aldo Montano post-Atene 2004 che ha fatto pure peggio, partecipando addirittura ai reality e infatti da lì in poi non si è più ripetuto ed ha fatto parlare per altro.
> 
> Sento parlare di Valentino Rossi, che si è rivelato l'esempio opposto. Un grande campione sia nel motociclismo che nel marketing, in quanto aveva anche il carisma mediatico e la simpatia. Ma nonostante ciò, Rossi, nel pieno della sua carriera, non si è mai messo a fare il giudice dei talent e cose che c'entravano poco con lo sport e lui aveva tutte le ragioni per farlo. La Pellegrini avrebbe potuto stare più all'ombra in certi ambienti, far parlare meno di se e limitarsi al massimo alle pubblicità di Head and Shoulder (shampoo orribile) e dei Pavesini. Ne avrebbe giovato di più la sua carriera.


Non ho fatto paragoni con Rossi..ho detto che se qui si insulta PERFINO Rossi è ovvio che una Pellegrini avrà montagne di detrattori..
In ogni caso è un paragone che non regge..Rossi col motociclismo è diventato ultra milionario..il nuoto non ti da certo da vivere come la TV..e in ogni caso mica sono tutti uguali..lei ha sempre mostrato sto lato esibizionista e gossipparo..le piace stare al centro dell'attenzione, mi ricorda un po'Ibra


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2021)

Pellegrini in Finale, prima nuotatrice in assoluto ad agguantare 5 finali olimpiche nella stessa specialità. Eguaglia quindi il collega Michael Phelps del nuoto maschile. Grande Pellegrini all'età che ha strappare un una ultima finale prima del ritiro dalle attività. Era molto emozionata per il risultato che non si aspettava di raggiungere.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pellegrini in Finale, prima nuotatrice in assoluto ad agguantare 5 finali olimpiche nella stessa specialità. Eguaglia quindi il collega Michael Phelps del nuoto maschile. Grande Pellegrini all'età che ha strappare un una ultima finale prima del ritiro dalle attività. Era molto emozionata per il risultato che non si aspettava di raggiungere.


Davvero complimenti; questa è una bella risposta a chi la critica: nello sport si vince e si perde, lei è rimasta al vertice per 20 anni, che nel nuoto è un'eternità. Poi capisco che possa non piacere e che la sua esposizione mediatica sia eccessiva, però puoi essere Montano (o peggio ancora il Basile del Judo) o Federica Pellegrini.
Molto toccante anche la sua intervista post gara, emozione pura per una ragazza che vede la sua vita sportiva al termine ma vuole chiudere a testa alta


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Davvero complimenti; questa è una bella risposta a chi la critica: nello sport si vince e si perde, lei è rimasta al vertice per 20 anni, che nel nuoto è un'eternità. Poi capisco che possa non piacere e che la sua esposizione mediatica sia eccessiva, però puoi essere Montano (o peggio ancora il Basile del Judo) o Federica Pellegrini.
> Molto toccante anche la sua intervista post gara, emozione pura per una ragazza che vede la sua vita sportiva al termine ma vuole chiudere a testa alta


Esatto..si sminuisce sempre cosa vuol dire anche solo ESSERCI in una finale olimpica..significa stare nei primi 8 del mondo, in uno sport ultracompetitivo..
A 33 anni una medaglia è un miraggio ma non ne sono certo, se qualcuna sbaglia la gara magari...comunque per me stupirà..prevedo che finisca 4° o 5°


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..si sminuisce sempre cosa vuol dire anche solo ESSERCI in una finale olimpica..significa stare nei primi 8 del mondo, in uno sport ultracompetitivo..
> A 33 anni una medaglia è un miraggio ma non ne sono certo, se qualcuna sbaglia la gara magari...comunque per me stupirà..prevedo che finisca 4° o 5°


Guarda secondo me già esserci è tanta roba, tutto quello che viene è guadagnato. Onestamente la vedo in difficoltà per qualcosa oltre il 6-7 posto; ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi. Tutto questo nonostante non mi stia simpaticissima


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2021)

*Bronzo per Centracchio nel judo femminile. Vittoria per la pallavolo femminile sulla Turchia.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2021)

*Altro bronzo per l'Italia, stavolta nella spada a squadre femminile con la vittoria contro la Cina.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2021)

*Argento di Giorgia Bordignon nel sollevamento pesi.*


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Argento di Giorgia Bordignon nel sollevamento pesi.*


232 KG ha sollevato... se questa da una sberla ad uno con un fisico normale lo smonta.

Grande medaglia! Sono sport dove di solito non ci si aspetta nulla.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> 232 KG ha sollevato... se questa da una sberla ad uno con un fisico normale lo smonta.
> 
> Grande medaglia! Sono sport dove di solito non ci si aspetta nulla.


A me è venuto male solo a guardarle....quelle povere ginocchia


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Argento di Giorgia Bordignon nel sollevamento pesi.*


Il bello delle olimpiadi. Arrivano medaglie da sport inaspettati


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Davvero complimenti; questa è una bella risposta a chi la critica: nello sport si vince e si perde, lei è rimasta al vertice per 20 anni, che nel nuoto è un'eternità. Poi capisco che possa non piacere e che la sua esposizione mediatica sia eccessiva, però puoi essere Montano (o peggio ancora il Basile del Judo) o Federica Pellegrini.
> Molto toccante anche la sua intervista post gara, emozione pura per una ragazza che vede la sua vita sportiva al termine ma vuole chiudere a testa alta


col cacchio, è strapompata.
si parlava di bronzo per lei infatti. vediamo se rispetta i pronostici dei giornalisti o se farà flop.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> col cacchio, è strapompata.
> si parlava di bronzo per lei infatti. vediamo se rispetta i pronostici dei giornalisti o se farà flop.


Ma bronzo da chi? È come quelli che ogni anno pensano che Rossi possa vincere il mondiale. Visto che la Pellegrini ama il gossip spero esca la notizia di un flirt con Gigio, così aspetterò i tuoi commenti coi popcorn


----------



## unbreakable (28 Luglio 2021)

a sto giro al tre campione olimpico szilagy gliel'abbiamo messo dove non batte il sole 
grandi sciabolatori..speriamo di vincere l'oro..che stiamo crollando nel medagliere..


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

La notizia di ieri comunque è sicuramente il ritiro dalle gare di *Simone Biles*..

Sinceramente non ricordo di aver mai assistito ad una cosa del genere..pensa come devono averla schiacciata in questi ultimi mesi sta ragazza...

Non ho capito se si è proprio ritirata dall'olimpiade o se riproverà in altre gare..ma penso abbia chiuso qui per questa edizione


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

*Pellegrini penultima nei 200m s.l. . Oggi alle 12:17, disputerà la batteria dei 100m. *


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini penultima nei 200m s.l. . Oggi alle 12:17, disputerà la batteria dei 100m. *


Ormai è chiaro che le olimpiadi non sono più roba per lei, in tema di medaglie. Livello troppo alto.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

*Alle 12:30, sciabola a squadre maschile Italia vs Corea del Sud per la medaglia d'oro.*


----------



## unbreakable (28 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La notizia di ieri comunque è sicuramente il ritiro dalle gare di *Simone Biles*..
> 
> Sinceramente non ricordo di aver mai assistito ad una cosa del genere..pensa come devono averla schiacciata in questi ultimi mesi sta ragazza...
> 
> Non ho capito se si è proprio ritirata dall'olimpiade o se riproverà in altre gare..ma penso abbia chiuso qui per questa edizione


ha finito. Credo che la vicenda del medico pedofilo l'abbia segnata in profondità unita oltre all'enorme pressione dei media statunitensi e mondiali (personalmente per vedere una gara di ginnastica artistica dove non c'è un italiano o un'italiana a gareggiare mi devono puntare una pistola alla tempia) però questa ragazza è stata talmente pompata ed ha vinto talmente tanto che riconfermarsi è veramente molto più dura che vincere..la pressione mediatica e le aspettative unite ad un riotrno ai luoghi dove sono avventure le pratiche pedofile del medico statunitense l'hanno schiacciata..imho


----------



## unbreakable (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro che le olimpiadi non sono più roba per lei, in tema di medaglie. Livello troppo alto.


vabbè che doveva fare nel nuoto dopo i 25 anni hai un decadimento delle prestazioni soprattutto nel nuoto femminile..oltrettutto gliel'hanno posticipata di un anno sta olimpiade..penso che nessuno si aspettasse una medaglia..poi il discorso pompaggio mediatico quello da fastidio anche a me..però io ho una certa età e mi ricordo benissimo cosa eravamo prima della pellegrini nel nuoto femminile..eravamo il nulla..quindi bisogna solo ringraziarla per aver comunque dato tutto tutto perl'italia e essesi impegnata per tutta la sua vita..inoltre ha aiutato tantissimo il movimento natatorio..


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro che le olimpiadi non sono più roba per lei, in tema di medaglie. Livello troppo alto.


non si parla altro di sto 7o posto come se avesse vinto 7 ori in una gara, intanto non sono riuscito a trovare chi ha vinto. incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non si parla altro di sto 7o posto come se avesse vinto 7 ori in una gara, intanto non sono riuscito a trovare chi ha vinto. incredibile.


Che poi le stesse testate parlavano di flop del quarto posto cinque anni fa. Semplicemente, ora si ritira e sono tutti più buoni. Con questo non voglio svalutare la carriera della Pellegrini, sia chiaro, anzi voglio smontare una certa ipocrisia della stampa italiana.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini penultima nei 200m s.l. . Oggi alle 12:17, disputerà la batteria dei 100m. *


Sono stati anni di soddisfazioni. Era consapevole che questa sarebbe stata la sua ultima olimpiade. Grazie di tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ha finito. Credo che la vicenda del medico pedofilo l'abbia segnata in profondità unita oltre all'enorme pressione dei media statunitensi e mondiali (personalmente per vedere una gara di ginnastica artistica dove non c'è un italiano o un'italiana a gareggiare mi devono puntare una pistola alla tempia) però questa ragazza è stata talmente pompata ed ha vinto talmente tanto che riconfermarsi è veramente molto più dura che vincere..la pressione mediatica e le aspettative unite ad un riotrno ai luoghi dove sono avventure le pratiche pedofile del medico statunitense l'hanno schiacciata..imho


Ci sono atleti che ad un certo punto non reggono più e sono costretti a mollare..penso a Borg, Thorpe..leggende che però ad un certo punto non riescono più a sostenere il peso di troppe aspettative..

Li capisco


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini penultima nei 200m s.l. . Oggi alle 12:17, disputerà la batteria dei 100m. *


*Mi correggo, la Pellegrini aveva deciso di non disputare i 100m. È in corsa, però, per i 4x200 che si stanno tenendo ora.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

*Argento nella sciabola a squadre maschile per l'Italia. Vince la Corea del sud, con un risultato netto di 45-26. Italia squalificata nei 4x200m, dove ha gareggiato anche la Pellegrini.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

La battuta del commentatore Rai su Guantorena...


----------



## Mika (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La battuta del commentatore Rai su Guantorena...


Che battuta ha fatto?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che battuta ha fatto?


Dopo il pallonetto di Juantorena all'inizio del terzo set ha detto una cosa del tipo "quando schiaccia è GUAN-to di legno, ma in questo caso è GUAN-to di seta" ironizzando sul suo nome. LOL.


----------



## Mika (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il pallonetto di Juantorena all'inizio del terzo set ha detto una cosa del tipo "quando schiaccia è GUAN-to di legno, ma in questo caso è GUAN-to di seta" ironizzando sul suo nome. LOL.


LoL


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

*3-1 dell'Italia sul Giappone nella pallavolo maschile.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2021)

non si vince più un oro neanche a pagarlo... oro.

battuta degna del commentatore rai.


----------



## Mika (28 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non si vince più un oro neanche a pagarlo... oro.
> 
> battuta degna del commentatore rai.


Da quello che ho sentito Spadafora aveva vietato ogni tipo di allenamento per tutto l'anno scorso, mentre negli altri paesi gli atleti si potevano allenare.

Gli schermidori italiani (tra l'altro in pieno ricambio generazionale) non hanno potuto allenarsi con i loro compagni veterani ma solo con simulatori.

Le nostre ginnaste si allenavano da sole nei garage di casa, con un tappetino e non in palestra.

Questo per un anno, alla vigilia delle olimpiadi, solo da quando si è cambiato Ministro o meglio è caduto il Governo Conte, che la sottosegretaria allo sport Vezzali ha fatto riprendere gli allenamenti nelle palestre agli atleti. Ma hanno perso un anno. E per certi sport non allenarsi con gente veterana per un anno significa perdere un anno di esperienza. Gli allenatori li allenavano via DAD un po' come faceva Pioli con il Milan a Maggio 2020, se ricordi bene.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho sentito Spadafora aveva vietato ogni tipo di allenamento per tutto l'anno scorso, mentre negli altri paesi gli atleti si potevano allenare.
> 
> Gli schermidori italiani (tra l'altro in pieno ricambio generazionale) non hanno potuto allenarsi con i loro compagni veterani ma solo con simulatori.
> 
> ...


Che disastro Spadafora.


----------



## Mika (28 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che disastro Spadafora.


Stai parlando di un Ministro che ha firmato l'annullamento di una legge che ci avrebbe estromesso come nazione all'olimpiade a 24 ore dalla scadenza. Altrimenti eravamo ora come i Russi che non hanno inno e bandiera ma solo ROC. (Russian Olimpic Confederation) saremmo ora la come IOC (Italian Olimpic Confederation) e glie lo hanno ricordato i giornalisti se no se ne dimenticava.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho sentito Spadafora aveva vietato ogni tipo di allenamento per tutto l'anno scorso, mentre negli altri paesi gli atleti si potevano allenare.
> 
> Gli schermidori italiani (tra l'altro in pieno ricambio generazionale) non hanno potuto allenarsi con i loro compagni veterani ma solo con simulatori.
> 
> ...


non lo sapevo, di certo è una bella mancanza. 
anche se nella ginnastica tranquillo che non vincevamo niente lo stesso ahahahh


----------



## Mika (28 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo sapevo, di certo è una bella mancanza.
> anche se nella ginnastica tranquillo che non vincevamo niente lo stesso ahahahh


Sulla ginnastica sicuramente, ma la scherma ha pagato tanto, lo ha detto prima delle olimpiadi lo stesso presidente della Federscherma di non aspettarsi troppo perché per un anno gli atleti, solo in Italia, sono stati completamente fermi ad allenarsi con i simulatori da casa con l'allenatore che osservava da Skype. Non il massimo, soprattutto se hai un ricambi generazionale, ha fermato dei giovani per un anno, l'ex-Ministro.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

Ma Aldo Montato ancora va in giro?!

Io pensavo si fosse dato completamente ai reality e roba simile


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2021)

*Paltrinieri eccezionale negli 800 SL !
Argento.
Nonostante un mese di fermo per la mononucleosi, ha ceduto solo all'ultima vasca all'americano*

parecchio più giovane e già lo stesso palmares olimpico della pellegrini, vediamo ai 1500 SL che farà ma tutto è possibile con questa cattiveria.
a breve la prende pure a mondiali
non esiste solo lei nel nuoto, forse nella pubblicità e alle sfilate di moda


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2021)

*Spettacolare canottaggio con doppio pesi leggeri* nella notte italiana.

*Oro al femminile con Federica Cesarini e Valentina Rodini* davanti a Francia e Olanda di centesimi
*Primo oro nella storia italiana di questa disciplina al femminile

Bronzo al maschile con Stefano Oppo e Pietro Willy Ruta* dietro Irlanda e Germania


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2021)

*grande delusione nel fioretto femminile a squadre in semifinale.
rimontate dalle francesi clamorosamente, ora resta solo il bronzo*


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paltrinieri eccezionale negli 800 SL !
> Argento.
> Nonostante un mese di fermo per la mononucleosi, ha ceduto solo all'ultima vasca all'americano*
> 
> ...


niente da aggiungere, grande.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paltrinieri eccezionale negli 800 SL !
> Argento.
> Nonostante un mese di fermo per la mononucleosi, ha ceduto solo all'ultima vasca all'americano*
> 
> ...


se non era per la mononuclesi almeno un paio di ori in più li prendevamo..dopo una vita un americano torna a vincere nel mezzofondo delle corsie..pazzesco..c'è pure rammarico perchè i due avversari più accreditati romanchul e wellbrook che li ritroveremo nei 1500 e in acque libere (wellbrook di sicuro) credo hanno nuotato più lento che in batteria..comunque grande ed immenso greg..


----------



## unbreakable (29 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *grande delusione nel fioretto femminile a squadre in semifinale.
> rimontate dalle francesi clamorosamente, ora resta solo il bronzo*


erano in vantaggio di 10 stoccate e si sono fatte recuperare.. veramente non ho parole per la loro ingenuità..a questi livelli si deve chiudere..poi dalle francesi..manco fossero le russe..delusione tremenda


----------



## unbreakable (29 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Spettacolare canottaggio con doppio pesi leggeri* nella notte italiana.
> 
> *Oro al femminile con Federica Cesarini e Valentina Rodini* davanti a Francia e Olanda di centesimi
> *Primo oro nella storia italiana di questa disciplina al femminile
> ...


ho visto l'intervista e gli highligts dobbiamo fare loro un monumento per essere risaliti nel medagliere..giovani sorridenti e grintose ..sante subito


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paltrinieri eccezionale negli 800 SL !
> Argento.
> Nonostante un mese di fermo per la mononucleosi, ha ceduto solo all'ultima vasca all'americano*
> 
> ...


Se non si monta la testa pensando più ad apparire, potrà fare meglio della Pellegrini che a livello "olimpionico" era finita da una decina d'anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se non si monta la testa pensando più ad apparire, potrà fare meglio della Pellegrini che a livello "olimpionico" era finita da una decina d'anni.


tra 3 giorni avrà già ottenuto di più, o almeno sarà probabile.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2021)

*Medaglia di bronzo per l'Italia, nel fioretto a squadre femminile.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paltrinieri eccezionale negli 800 SL !
> Argento.
> Nonostante un mese di fermo per la mononucleosi, ha ceduto solo all'ultima vasca all'americano*
> 
> ...


La Pellegrini è un personaggio anche mediatico, la gente si è persa dietro alle sue love story con Magnini...Paltrinieri sta emno in tv, è diverso..ma nessuno lo sminuisce, almeno, tra chi segue lo sport..

Ma ci si fissa troppo con la Pellegrini, mica è solo lei..Magini appunto e Rosolino anche loro sono sempre stati mediatici..Fioravanti invece con due ori olimpici non lo cacava nessuno


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Medaglia di bronzo per l'Italia, nel fioretto a squadre femminile.*


resta una spedizione fallimentare al femminile


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2021)

*Disastro nella spada maschile, usciti ai quarti contro i russi.
Italiani se la prendono con l'arbitraggio*

Inizia l'atletica:

*Tamberi va in finale del salto in alto, domenica mattina

Gli "italiani" Ala Zoghlami e Ahmed Abdelwahed vanno in finale nei 3000 siepi*


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2021)

a orario di pranzo ci sono i 1500 stile libero con Paltrinieri

sfida decisiva nella pallavolo maschile (quella femminile già qualificata al turno successivo) contro l'Iran alle 12.40


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2021)

Prima storica medaglia per l'Italia, il bronzo, nell'arco femminile individuale vinta da Lucilla Boari!


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Prima storica medaglia per l'Italia, il bronzo, nell'arco femminile individuale vinta da Lucilla Boari!



Anche nel canottaggio abbiamo preso un oro al femminile storico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2021)

oggi ho letto un articolo delirante del fatto quotidiano dove tra le varie scempiaggini parlavano di una vittoria sicura USA del medagliere.
già da qualche giorno ma con oggi in particolare, c'è qualcuno che ha qualche dubbio come me?
rimangono favoriti ma non come al solito.


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2021)

cosa ho appena visto ???
in batteria 4x400 mista fanno tutti uomo-donna-donna-uomo mentre la Nigeria manda l'atleta femmina all'ultimo cambio.
parte da un vantaggio di decine di metri e finisce ultima !!!

pure il telecronista disgustato !

già a me fa schifo il misto in ogni sport, ma questo è veramente delirante 7 uomini vs 1 donna e viceversa prima

cosa volevano dimostrare questi mentecatti nigeriani ?
non è trans, non funziona


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa ho appena visto ???
> in batteria 4x400 mista fanno tutti uomo-donna-donna-uomo mentre la Nigeria manda l'atleta femmina all'ultimo cambio.
> parte da un vantaggio di decine di metri e finisce ultima !!!
> 
> ...


non avevo mai visto un nigeriano in piscina......


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa ho appena visto ???
> in batteria 4x400 mista fanno tutti uomo-donna-donna-uomo mentre la Nigeria manda l'atleta femmina all'ultimo cambio.
> parte da un vantaggio di decine di metri e finisce ultima !!!
> 
> ...


Pensavano che il loro staffettista facesse un divario maggiore quando gareggiava contro le staffettiste ma non l'ha fatto e la loro staffettista ha pagato pegno quando si è trovata a correre contro gli staffettisti. Hanno sbagliato completamente i turni e hanno pagato.


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non avevo mai visto un nigeriano in piscina......


atletica


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensavano che il loro staffettista facesse un divario maggiore quando gareggiava contro le staffettiste ma non l'ha fatto e la loro staffettista ha pagato pegno quando si è trovata a correre contro gli staffettisti. Hanno sbagliato completamente i turni e hanno pagato.


degrado più totale.
ha detto bene il telecronista, serve obbligare a non scontrarsi mai femmine e maschi nello stesso giro


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> degrado più totale.
> ha detto bene il telecronista, serve obbligare a non scontrarsi mai femmine e maschi nello stesso giro


Nel nuoto sono obbligatori i passaggi, mi ha sorpreso che nell'atletica non lo siano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> degrado più totale.
> ha detto bene il telecronista, serve obbligare a non scontrarsi mai femmine e maschi nello stesso giro


magari qualcuno si accorge che almeno in pochissime cose l'uomo non è poi così inferiore alla donna.


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2021)

*Pallavolo maschile vince 3-1 contro l'Iran e si qualifica alla fase diretta*


----------



## chicagousait (30 Luglio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pallavolo maschile vince 3-1 contro l'Iran e si qualifica alla fase diretta*


Resta scandalosa la scelta di trasmettere le gare della Rai. Mentre i ragazzi si giocavano il secondo posto contro gli iraniani, la Rai ha preferito trasmettere la replica delle gare di atletica


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Resta scandalosa la scelta di trasmettere le gare della Rai. Mentre i ragazzi si giocavano il secondo posto contro gli iraniani, la Rai ha preferito trasmettere la replica delle gare di atletica


Molto più scandaloso il fatto che non abbiano comprato i diritti per trasmettere l'olimpiade pure online (con tanto di replay delle gare), un'olimpiade notturna praticamente senza la possibilità di rivedere le gare gratis, un'olimpiade senza pubblico e con un interesse al minimo storico, ma è così che promuovi lo sport? portando sulla paytv qualcosa che da sempre è stato free e di interesse nazionale? con tutti i canali che aveva la rai ridursi a gestire tanti sport su un unico canale è una medievalata unica, robe che si vedevano forse negli anni 90 o 80.
La Rai deve gestire questi eventi come un grande evento utilizzando la piattaforma raiplay per chi non riesce a seguire le gare in diretta e permettendo al pubblico di rivedere ogni singola gara a proprio piacimento su raiplay.
Lo ha fatto discovery? a pagamento? e perché mai? le olimpiadi sono di interesse nazionale, ridicolo che ci mangino sopra e sperino di venderti un prodotto che non presenta nemmeno il pubblico.
Spero che questo non sarà il futuro delle olimpiadi perché lo trovo terribile, olimpiadi in pay tv, tutto in paytv, 0 rewind, 0 possibilità di rivedere gli eventi. 0 pubblico, 0 rispetto per il telespettatore.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Molto più scandaloso il fatto che non abbiano comprato i diritti per trasmettere l'olimpiade pure online (con tanto di replay delle gare),* un'olimpiade notturna praticamente senza la possibilità di rivedere le gare gratis, un'olimpiade senza pubblico e con un interesse al minimo storico, ma è così che promuovi lo sport? portando sulla paytv qualcosa che da sempre è stato free e di interesse nazionale? con tutti i canali che aveva la rai ridursi a gestire tanti sport su un unico canale è una medievalata unica, robe che si vedevano forse negli anni 90 o 80.
> La Rai deve gestire questi eventi come un grande evento utilizzando la piattaforma raiplay per chi non riesce a seguire le gare in diretta e permettendo al pubblico di rivedere ogni singola gara a proprio piacimento su raiplay.
> Lo ha fatto discovery? a pagamento? e perché mai? le olimpiadi sono di interesse nazionale, ridicolo che ci mangino sopra e sperino di venderti un prodotto che non presenta nemmeno il pubblico.
> Spero che questo non sarà il futuro delle olimpiadi perché lo trovo terribile, olimpiadi in pay tv, tutto in paytv, 0 rewind, 0 possibilità di rivedere gli eventi. 0 pubblico, 0 rispetto per il telespettatore.


Infatti. Non a caso, la questione è finita in parlamento ma pare ci siano colpe passate della (disastrosa) gestione di Orfeo, il telecomando di Renzi.

Sul fatto delle pay tv sono d'accordo con te e pare che la gente goda e trova figo poi il fatto che tutto debba essere solo esclusivamente via internet, perchè "è progresso". Io sono un tradizionalista, anche perchè con la parabola ed antenna non ho mai avuto problemi.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Non a caso, la questione è finita in parlamento ma pare ci siano colpe passate della (disastrosa) gestione di Orfeo, il telecomando di Renzi.
> 
> Sul fatto delle pay tv sono d'accordo con te e pare che la gente goda e trova figo poi il fatto che tutto debba essere solo esclusivamente via internet, perchè "è progresso". Io sono un tradizionalista, anche perchè con la parabola ed antenna non ho mai avuto problemi.


Io mi sono dovuta fare l'abbonamento mensile a Discovery per seguire meglio queste olimpiadi, a causa del fuso orario e sopratutto della pessima copertura Rai è l'unico modo per seguire anche mentre si è a lavoro


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Molto più scandaloso il fatto che non abbiano comprato i diritti per trasmettere l'olimpiade pure online (con tanto di replay delle gare), un'olimpiade notturna praticamente senza la possibilità di rivedere le gare gratis, un'olimpiade senza pubblico e con un interesse al minimo storico, ma è così che promuovi lo sport? portando sulla paytv qualcosa che da sempre è stato free e di interesse nazionale? con tutti i canali che aveva la rai ridursi a gestire tanti sport su un unico canale è una medievalata unica, robe che si vedevano forse negli anni 90 o 80.
> La Rai deve gestire questi eventi come un grande evento utilizzando la piattaforma raiplay per chi non riesce a seguire le gare in diretta e permettendo al pubblico di rivedere ogni singola gara a proprio piacimento su raiplay.
> Lo ha fatto discovery? a pagamento? e perché mai? le olimpiadi sono di interesse nazionale, ridicolo che ci mangino sopra e sperino di venderti un prodotto che non presenta nemmeno il pubblico.
> Spero che questo non sarà il futuro delle olimpiadi perché lo trovo terribile, olimpiadi in pay tv, tutto in paytv, 0 rewind, 0 possibilità di rivedere gli eventi. 0 pubblico, 0 rispetto per il telespettatore.


davvero, considerato che sono solo 2 settimane ogni 4 anni... tristezza.

però la rai come programmi a me sta piacendo molto.


----------



## bmb (30 Luglio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Molto più scandaloso il fatto che non abbiano comprato i diritti per trasmettere l'olimpiade pure online (con tanto di replay delle gare), un'olimpiade notturna praticamente senza la possibilità di rivedere le gare gratis, un'olimpiade senza pubblico e con un interesse al minimo storico, ma è così che promuovi lo sport? portando sulla paytv qualcosa che da sempre è stato free e di interesse nazionale? con tutti i canali che aveva la rai ridursi a gestire tanti sport su un unico canale è una medievalata unica, robe che si vedevano forse negli anni 90 o 80.
> La Rai deve gestire questi eventi come un grande evento utilizzando la piattaforma raiplay per chi non riesce a seguire le gare in diretta e permettendo al pubblico di rivedere ogni singola gara a proprio piacimento su raiplay.
> Lo ha fatto discovery? a pagamento? e perché mai? le olimpiadi sono di interesse nazionale, ridicolo che ci mangino sopra e sperino di venderti un prodotto che non presenta nemmeno il pubblico.
> Spero che questo non sarà il futuro delle olimpiadi perché lo trovo terribile, olimpiadi in pay tv, tutto in paytv, 0 rewind, 0 possibilità di rivedere gli eventi. 0 pubblico, 0 rispetto per il telespettatore.


Sottoscrivendo tutto, aggiungo i 15 tg2 che mandano in onda puntualmente durante una finale o un punto decisivo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2021)

*Bronzo negli 800 s.l per Quadarella. Altro bronzo per Pizzolato nel sollevamento pesi maschile ed argento per Nespoli nel tiro con l'arco, che perde contro il turco Gazoz.*


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2021)

*Jacobs fa record italiano in batteria 100 metri*

visto Tortu fuori forma, potrebbe essere lui il primo finalista italiano nella storia olimpica

Tortu 10.10
stava alla numero uno, difficilissimo far bene in quella corsia


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bronzo negli 800 s.l per Quadarella. Altro bronzo per Pizzolato nel sollevamento pesi maschile ed argento per Nespoli nel tiro con l'arco, che perde contro il turco Gazoz.*


*Bronzo anche per Irma Testa nella boxe femminile.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

*Paltrinieri quarto nella finale dei 1500 stile libero. Bronzo dell'Italia, nei 4x100 misti di nuoto maschile.*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*disastro scherma continua, fuori anche il fioretto maschile

Paltrinieri non riesce a ripetersi, chiude quarto nei 1500 sl

Almeno argento nella vela nel misto con Ruggero Tita e Caterina Banti in finale

Bronzo nel canottaggio nel misto Ceccon, Martinenghi, Burdisso e Miressi*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

ora vediamo le semifinali dei 100 m
abbiamo due italiani, magari esce il primo finalista
Jacobs ha segnato il secondo tempo assoluto nei quarti ieri

anche Tamberi nel salto in alto


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*Tortu fuori, stramaledetta corsia 1*


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Agosto 2021)

Incredibile Jacobs!!!


----------



## Snake (1 Agosto 2021)

madonna è partito pure male


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*immenso Jacobs, si migliora di 10 decemi e fa record europeo.
9.84

primo finalista italia dei 100 metri nella storia olimpica*


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Agosto 2021)

Se partiva meglio dai blocchi faceva un tempo assurdo


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

***** me lo sentivo in finale ma non che si sarebbe così migliorato


----------



## marcokaka (1 Agosto 2021)

Come numero di medaglie complessive siamo messi bene, peccato per i "soli" 2 ori. Con un paio di ori faremmo un bel balzo nel medagliere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2021)

Grande Jacobs !
Ma il cinese che razza di partenza ha fatto ?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

Clamoroso Tamberi!


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Tamberi!


2.37 senza mai un errore. Grandioso!


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

non lo possono spostare ad un altro orario il tg2 ?
sempre le solite ********* poi dicono, chi non ha dazn non può vedere niente
non passano neanche a raisport quando fanno il tg


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

attenzione che l'avversario di Tamberi ha sbagliato a 2.39 !

comunque troppo forte quando Tamberi è andato da Jacobs durante la sua gara a festeggiare il record


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*fantastico 47.93 di Alessandro Sibilio nei 400 ostacoli
manca ultima semifinale, potrebbe andare in finale*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*Tamberi sbaglia il primo tentativo di 2.39*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Grande Jacobs !
> Ma il cinese che razza di partenza ha fatto ?



Sto cinese è assurdo che corra così veloce. L'altro giorno leggevo delle nuove scarpe performanti che fanno guadagnare parecchio agli atleti, solo che vengono date solo ad alcuni e non a tutti. Magari sto cinese è uno di quelli che ha ste scarpe.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto cinese è assurdo che corra così veloce. L'altro giorno leggevo delle nuove scarpe performanti che fanno guadagnare parecchio agli atleti, solo che vengono date solo ad alcuni e non a tutti. Magari sto cinese è uno di quelli che ha ste scarpe.


infatti settimane fa Bolt si era lamentato, perchè lui non le aveva e qualcuno potrebbe batterlo così


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*Sibilio in finale nei 400 ostacoli*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

allucinante questa atleta del Venezuela nel salto triplo
macellato il record mondiale di 17 cm in più


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*nooo di poco Tamberi sbaglia il secondo

Tamberi almeno bronzo a questo punto, in attesa dell'ultimo salto*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *nooo di poco Tamberi sbaglia il secondo*


In diretta sembrava di poco, ma nel replay entrambe le cosce hanno premuto nettamente sull'asta. Era meno netto il precedente tentativo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

*Medaglia per Tamberi. A breve si saprà il colore.*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

stanno sbagliando tutti, sarebbe spettacolare fare lo spareggio


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *immenso Jacobs, si migliora di 10 decemi e fa record europeo.
> 9.84
> 
> primo finalista italia dei 100 metri nella storia olimpica*



Ma è un tempo mostruoso, Bolt a parte in pochissimi sono scesi sotto il 9.90


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*Tamberi minimo argento !!!*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

dai ora c'è il salto, se lo fa è oro


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*rinunciano allo spareggio e scelgono l'oro entrambi !!!*


----------



## Snake (1 Agosto 2021)

ahahhaah ma cosa, hanno deciso loro ahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

*Oro per Tamberi e Barshim, che hanno rifiutato lo spareggio.*


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Grandissimo oro!!!! Tamberi impazzito !


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> ahahhaah ma cosa, hanno deciso loro ahahahaha


E' un regolamento della disciplina  Se entrambi rinunciano allo spareggio c'è l'oro ad exequo. Accade raramente quasi mai perché è difficile che due arrivano a pari punti a salti come 2.39. Si è sfiorato il record mondiale.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

contento per lui che è stato sfortunato con gli infortuni


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

*tra 5 minuti finale dei 100 m*


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' un regolamento della disciplina  Se entrambi rinunciano allo spareggio c'è l'oro ad exequo. Accade raramente quasi mai perché è difficile che due arrivano a pari punti a salti come 2.39. Si è sfiorato il record mondiale.


Si tra l'altro 2.39 è il record italiano stabilito da Tamberi stesso


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *tra 5 minuti finale dei 100 m*


Forza Jacobs! Un mostro.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

dai Jacobs, prova l'impresa di prendere il podio


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

falsa partenza, fuori l'inglese campione europeo


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2021)

tamberi da lacrime. incredibile sta regola non la sapevo.

adesso possiamo vincere la più importante.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2021)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake (1 Agosto 2021)

STORIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Non ci credooooooo


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

9.79999999999999


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2021)

ma che ***** ha fatto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Nel mio palazzo sono esplosi tutti come nelle partite degli europei ahahaah


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

come il suo idolo Mennea nei 200 !


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

*Oro per Jacobs, che fa sfonda ogni record italiano nei 100m. Giornata storica.*


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2021)

MERAVIGLIOSOOOOO! PRIMO ORO ASSOLUTO NEI 100 METRI!!!!! 9.79! Due ori in 20 minuti nell'atletica!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Agosto 2021)

Pazzesco Jacobs, finale dominata


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oro per Jacobs, che fa sfonda ogni record italiano nei 100m. Giornata storica.*


*sfonda


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

sembrava Bolt che staccava tutti.
pazzesco


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oro per Jacobs, che fa sfonda ogni record italiano nei 100m. Giornata storica.*


Ci credevo onestamente. Si vedeva che poteva tranquillamente competere ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Agosto 2021)

incredibile ORO 100 METRI! Forza Italia! E oro anche in salto in alto.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (1 Agosto 2021)

Mamma mia ragazzi come si gode oggi. W l'Italia!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

*Il cinese Su addirittura ultimo, sotto qualsiasi aspettativa.*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

senza le scarpe truccate che non hanno dato a nessun italiano, se le ficchino nel culo
la prossima volta chiameranno per darle e bisogna dire no dalla FIDAL


----------



## Snake (1 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il cinese Su addirittura ultimo, sotto qualsiasi aspettativa.*


me l'aspettavo, s'è giocato il jolly in semi


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (1 Agosto 2021)

Tamberi che va ad abbracciare Jacobs appena finita la gara che meraviglia ragazzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Pazzesco, mai avrei pensato che un Italiano primeggiasse nella disciplina olimpica regina


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Agosto 2021)

da quanti anni un europeo non vince l'oro nei 100 metri? mezzo secolo? Forza Italia!!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

Si può dire tranquillamente che con Jacobs potremo puntare al massimo risultato nelle prossime olimpiadi. È un top vero, non un miracolato. Basti vedere come diavolo corre.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (1 Agosto 2021)

Comunque ragazzi quante soddisfazioni ci stiamo togliendo quest'anno dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2021)

è successa una cosa da non credere.
2 ori fantastici. impensabili


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

l'atletica di solito è la disfatta delle manifestazioni olimpiche per l'Italia invece ora boom


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è successa una cosa da non credere.
> 2 ori fantastici. impensabili


tamberi era anche immaginabile, ma Jacobs no. Incredibile raga, oro nei 100 metri. Ma chi l'avrebbe detto. Forza Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si può dire tranquillamente che con Jacobs potremo puntare al massimo risultato nelle prossime olimpiadi. È un top vero, non un miracolato. Basti vedere come diavolo corre.


Da che eravamo gli ultimissimi in questa disciplina, in un giorno siamo improvvisamente diventati "quelli da temere". Pazzesco!


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi quante soddisfazioni ci stiamo togliendo quest'anno dal punto di vista sportivo.


dopo i 50m abbiamo visto che era fatta e ho iniziato a piangere emozione incredibile


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tamberi era anche immaginabile, ma Jacobs no. Incredibile raga, oro nei 100 metri. Ma chi l'avrebbe detto. Forza Italia.


Ammetto che dopo la semifinale ci credevo. Lì ha dimostrato di non essere inferiore a nessuno.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è successa una cosa da non credere.
> 2 ori fantastici. impensabili


Tamberi comunque sono anni che è forte, ma Jacobs alla prima Olimpiade dai quarti di finale mostruoso


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Tamberi comunque sono anni che è forte, ma Jacobs alla prima Olimpiade dai quarti di finale mostruoso


si ma non credevo potesse vincere tamberi. 
sto jacobs mai sentito l'ho visto ieri e stamattina e devo dire che ci credevo.
ma questo può farsi i 200 è secondo me.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

sembra proprio lo stile di Bolt che non parte mai meglio degli altri e recupera in seguito staccandoli
pazzesco


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2021)

Tamberi a medaglia era verosimile, ma Jacobs non era neppure sicuro della finale


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2021)

Jacobs può essere il nostro Usain Bolt italiano, ha fatto lo stesso tempo suo. Speriamo che non si monti la testa e continui a regalare queste soddisfazioni.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

fortissima la scena con Tamberi che esplode e l'atleta del Qatar rimane contenuto quando il suo paese ne vince pochissime di medaglie, figuriamoci di ori


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Jacobs può essere il nostro Usain Bolt italiano, ha fatto lo stesso tempo suo. Speriamo che non si monti la testa e continui a regalare queste soddisfazioni.


non sembra il tipo che si esalta.
peccato non avere il pubblico


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2021)

bella l'intervista di Tamberi con l'amico con cui ha diviso l'oro.
anche lui stesso infortunio con la gamba ingessata.
Tamberi lo ha incoronato come migliore saltatore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2021)

Jacobs ha fatto un capolavoro!
Tamberi non da meno

Stiamo risalendo nel medagliere


----------



## Snake (1 Agosto 2021)

rendiamoci conto che con l'atletica abbiamo vinto gli ori che di solito prendevamo in scherma, tiro a piattello, tiro al piccione, monopoli ecc... lol


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2021)

Argento della Ferrari nella ginnastica artistica corpo libero a 30 anni! Complimenti! Esercizio perfetto!


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Argento della Ferrari nella ginnastica artistica corpo libero a 30 anni! Complimenti! Esercizio perfetto!


Bravissima ma credo le rimarrà l'amaro perché valeva l'oro e sarebbe stato eccezionale..peccato, comunque da applaudire, anche per il body rossonero


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Jacobs può essere il nostro Usain Bolt italiano, ha fatto lo stesso tempo suo. Speriamo che non si monti la testa e continui a regalare queste soddisfazioni.


Non vanno fatti paragoni, perché bolt è qualcosa di immenso e che rimarrà intoccabile probabilmente per sempre (salvo che i nuovi materiali non facciano miracoli)

Anche lo stile di corsa è diverso, Bolt aveva leve lunghissime mentre Jacobs ha uno stile più raccolto (a me piace molto come stile di corsa, infatti il mio idolo era Mourice Green)

Godiamoci sto ora senza pensare al dopo, ha fatto una cosa impensabile..boh..io non trovo nemmeno le parole, è semplicemente l'impresa sportiva italiana più grande di sempre


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Argento della Ferrari nella ginnastica artistica corpo libero a 30 anni! Complimenti! Esercizio perfetto!


Bellissima e bravissima. Oggi è stata clamorosa e meritava l'oro. In ogni caso, ben venga che abbia vinto finalmente una medaglia olimpica, era incredibile che ancora non avesse una medaglia olimpica.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2021)

quinto oro italiano grazie a tita-banti grazie alla vela classe nacra17(catamarano).. grandi ragazzi


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2021)

italia in finale nell' inseguimento su pista nel ciclismo su pista quartetto..in questo momento hanno abbassato il wr di 2 secondi..bravissimi
ganna consonni milan lamon


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

tra mezz'ora inizia la pallacanestro.
gara difficile contro la Francia


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

impressionante il tuffatore giapponese di 40 anni che ha iniziato ad Atlanta 1996


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

che rabbia per 20 milioni la RAI non ha uno streaming e un altro canale, ora stanno giocando contemporaneamente la pallavolo e la pallacanestro
mandano pure la pubblicità durante la pallacanestro e stanno giocando, pazzesco
non sta su DAZN


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che rabbia per 20 milioni la RAI non ha uno streaming e un altro canale, ora stanno giocando contemporaneamente la pallavolo e la pallacanestro
> mandano pure la pubblicità durante la pallacanestro e stanno giocando, pazzesco
> non sta su DAZN


Ma veramente, ci stavo pensando anche io... Benissimo finora l'Italbasket.

Danimarca in finale nell'inseguimento contro noi, bah per me andavano squalificati


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

sono troppo superiori fisicamente i francesi e i tiri da fuori non stanno entrando abbastanza
i centri sono ultradominanti


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

un paio di triple e siamo di nuovo punto a punto


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che rabbia per 20 milioni la RAI non ha uno streaming e un altro canale, ora stanno giocando contemporaneamente la pallavolo e la pallacanestro
> mandano pure la pubblicità durante la pallacanestro e stanno giocando, pazzesco
> non sta su DAZN


E quanto vergognosi sono quando parte il TG2 in mezzo alle gare?!?


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quanto vergognosi sono quando parte il TG2 in mezzo alle gare?!?


adesso si fanno grandi non mandando il tg2 delle 11
vorrei vedere chi caspita lo vede a quell'ora


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

ora passano alla pallavolo
secondo set molto combattuto, dopo il primo vinto, ma niente si è visto

edit:

la spunta l'argentina, 1-1


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> adesso si fanno grandi non mandando il tg2 delle 11
> vorrei vedere chi caspita lo vede a quell'ora


Domenica una cosa imbarazzante seguire la gara di Tamberi impegnato per l'oro in un miniriquadro col TG2 a parlare di riforme del governo...roba da vergogna..


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

ci sta distruggendo la Francia nel 3Q


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

siamo vergognosi a rimbalzo
calati drasticamente nelle percentuali a tiro


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

2-1 Argentina intanto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2021)

Tra basket e pallavolo,non so quale delle due nazionali italiane stia giocando peggio


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra basket e pallavolo,non so quale delle due nazionali italiane stia giocando peggio


per la pallavolo risultato imprevisto perchè siamo più forti


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

ripartiti bene in entrambe le gare

Francia sta facendo tanti turnover


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra basket e pallavolo,non so quale delle due nazionali italiane stia giocando peggio


pallavolo ha poche possibilità, basket credo nessuna.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

uhhh quasi pari con la tripla di Fontecchio on fire


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

dai tre liberi, si può pareggiare

oggi è mancato Tonut proprio, anche Melli


che culo sulla sirena i francesi


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pallavolo ha poche possibilità, basket credo nessuna.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

Francia subito in bonus, ora sempre ai liberi ad ogni loro fallo


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

Galloooooooo parità


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

porca miseria Ricci
non può metterle solo Gallinari 

quest'altro culo di Gobert che sbaglia e trova il fallo


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

cosa protestano, ne ha fatti due Gobert di falli

-3 e time out a 50 secondi


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

non si può concedere questo canestro dai


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

vaffa...grande azione e doppio ferro che sputa la tripla

finita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2021)

Ma quanti tiri da 3pt anno sbagliato oggi ?


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

speriamo nel volley ora.
devastante nel 4Q, si va al set di spareggio


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

che diamine, da +2 a -1


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

questo Lima fa punto pure da casa sua, assurdo
la sta vicnendo da solo


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

tre match-point argentina
che delusione, eravamo da medaglia


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

ma daiiiii l'avevano difesa due volte e non hanno messo a terra

erano 25 anni che non si arrivava in semifinale per il podio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Agosto 2021)

Che tristezza, sia volley che basket... 

Peccato


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pallavolo ha poche possibilità, basket credo nessuna.


taak, e vedrete che esce anche il femminile


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (3 Agosto 2021)

Mi aspettavo di più dall'Italvolley. Nel basket siamo usciti con onore contro una squadra troppo più forte.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2021)

Che floppone della pallavolo.


----------



## smallball (3 Agosto 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che tristezza, sia volley che basket...
> 
> Peccato


Italbasket uscito a testa alta...la Francia era nettamente superiore


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che floppone della pallavolo.


Eh puoi dirlo...ma del resto la pallavolo azzurra campa da lustri ormai dei vecchi fasti..si dice tanto del calcio, ma almeno negli ultimi 14 anni il calcio ha fornito 1 mondiale, 1 europeo e una finale europea nel 2012; l'italvolley che è un "vanto" ormai non vince nulla da troppo...troppi individualismi...


----------



## unbreakable (4 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh puoi dirlo...ma del resto la pallavolo azzurra campa da lustri ormai dei vecchi fasti..si dice tanto del calcio, ma almeno negli ultimi 14 anni il calcio ha fornito 1 mondiale, 1 europeo e una finale europea nel 2012; l'italvolley che è un "vanto" ormai non vince nulla da troppo...troppi individualismi...


si è scelto di dare fiducia al gruppo che comunque cinque anni fa ci ha portato ad essere vicecampioni olimpici..e sono tutti invecchiati ..ora non seguo più come una volta però zaytsev mi è parso l'ombra dell'atleta che era.. almeno in questa occasione..poi poca difesa poco muro..insomma argentina non era di certo una tra le favorite alla medaglia..però è stata più determinata..
comunque a mio modo di vedere non si deve mai affrontare qualunque competizione con un allenatore che sai già che sarà sostituito..ma mai proprio che sia campionato, coppa o torneo..nove volte su dieci finisce male..in questo caso sapevano già che blengini sarebbe stato sostituito da de giorgi..non che sia una scusa, per carità argentina ha meritato di vincere sul campo, però li ho visti molto poco determinati


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

Ma quanto è sopravvalutata sta Egonu. Sono più gli errori che le schiacciate azzeccate. Chissà perché è così elogiata...


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2021)

Oro ciclismo su pista inseguimento a squadre maschile, nuovo Record Mondiale! Grandiosi! Ganna 8 decimi recuperati nei suoi 3 giri!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Agosto 2021)

Madonna che impresa il quartetto del ciclismo su pista!! 
Rimonta pazzesca quando erano dietro 8 decimi a 3 giri dalla fine.

*ORO e record del mondo inseguimento a squadre!*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

Eliminata la nazionale femminile di pallavolo, contro la Serbia.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

La Boskovic


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è sopravvalutata sta Egonu. Sono più gli errori che le schiacciate azzeccate. Chissà perché è così elogiata...


BLM


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

*nazionale di pallanuoto presa a pallonate dalla Serbia, fuori dal podio*


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

*Lupo-Nicolai perdono 2-0 nel beach volley contro il Qatar ai quarti di finale*


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> BLM


È anche lgtbqwerty, il massimo per il mainstream progressista. Da parte mia, uno sbadiglio.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è sopravvalutata sta Egonu. Sono più gli errori che le schiacciate azzeccate. Chissà perché è così elogiata...


Quando è in giornata (con la squadra che gira) non la tiene nessuno. Ricordo che ha segnato il record di punti in un match di ben 47 punti. E ha appena 22 anni. 
Nel mondiale poi perso, lei e la Boskovic solo state le più forti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (4 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lupo-Nicolai perdono 2-0 nel beach volley contro il Qatar
> semifinale per difendere l'argento olimpico a Rio, ora occasione del bronzo almeno*


Guarda che erano quarti di finale quindi niente medaglie.


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Guarda che erano quarti di finale quindi niente medaglie.


hai ragione


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

Se non fosse per la grandissima vittoria dell'oro al ciclismo su pista, oggi sarebbe una giornata da dimenticare per l'Italia. Perciò, grazie Ganna e co.


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per la grandissima vittoria dell'oro al ciclismo su pista, oggi sarebbe una giornata da dimenticare per l'Italia. Perciò, grazie Ganna e co.


Penso che oramai le medaglie che potevamo vincere le abbiamo vinte. Sono rimasti solo le discipline dove forse nemmeno abbiamo atleti. Nemmeno la staffetta 4x100 in quanto di veloce abbiamo solo Jacobs, uno su quattro e non penso possa recuperare il gap che ci sarà quando per ultimo toccherà lui correre.

Rimane forse il ciclismo su pista individuale.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lupo-Nicolai perdono 2-0 nel beach volley contro il Qatar
> semifinale per difendere l'argento olimpico a Rio, ora occasione del bronzo almeno*


Si sono beccati i favoriti da quel che ho sentito, c'è anche della sfiga.

A bocce ferme mi auguroo si affrontino le figuracce delle nostre Nazionali di pallanuoto e pallavolo. Spero salti qualche testa in quelle federazioni, non è possibile fare figuracce del genere in sport nei quali abbiamo sempre primeggiato.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si sono beccati i favoriti da quel che ho sentito, c'è anche della sfiga.
> 
> A bocce ferme mi auguroo si affrontino le figuracce delle nostre Nazionali di pallanuoto e pallavolo. Spero salti qualche testa in quelle federazioni, non è possibile fare figuracce del genere in sport nei quali abbiamo sempre primeggiato.


Sulla nazionale maschile ti do ragione, ieri hanno fatto errori madornali ed era una partita accessibilissima peraltro partita con un vantaggio di set iniziale, ma sulla nazionale femminile bastava vedere qualche partita per capire che era solo un fenomeno mediatico favorito dalla Egonu, giocatrice normalissima, che può esaltare solo gente come i piddini e Saviano per il colore della pelle e perché è lesbica. Tipica mentalità italiota radical chic che tende ad esaltare più per le storie commoventi, piuttosto che la bravura. La Boskovic, assieme a tutta la Serbia, stamattina hanno dato una vera e propria lezione alle azzurre che peraltro hanno perso punti proprio per errori della Egonu.

Lo stesso settebello penso che oggi non poteva fare di più, così come la pallacanestro contro i fenomeni francesi.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Agosto 2021)

Ma quanto è bello il programma " Record oltre l'impossibile " veramente bello, raccontato molto bene come fosse una fiaba per bambini, chapeau


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> taak, e vedrete che esce anche il femminile


che vi avevo detto??? strapompate.
i motivi sono ovvi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Madonna che impresa il quartetto del ciclismo su pista!!
> Rimonta pazzesca quando erano dietro 8 decimi a 3 giri dalla fine.
> 
> *ORO e record del mondo inseguimento a squadre!*


visto ora registrato.
impresa incredibile da lacrime tipo i 100m.
spero non venga sminuito questo trionfo.
ganna si riprende l'oro che era suo nella crono, un campione.


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2021)

Paltrinieri bronzo nei 10.000 metri!
Rizza argento canoa K1 200 metri maschile!

Finale per il bronzo per la Bottaro nel Karate femminile!
Qualificazione alla semifinale per la lotta libera 74 KG per Chamizo!


----------



## sunburn (5 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sulla nazionale maschile ti do ragione, ieri hanno fatto errori madornali ed era una partita accessibilissima peraltro partita con un vantaggio di set iniziale, ma sulla nazionale femminile bastava vedere qualche partita per capire che era solo un fenomeno mediatico favorito dalla Egonu, giocatrice normalissima, che può esaltare solo gente come i piddini e Saviano per il colore della pelle e perché è lesbica. Tipica mentalità italiota radical chic che tende ad esaltare più per le storie commoventi, piuttosto che la bravura. La Boskovic, assieme a tutta la Serbia, stamattina hanno dato una vera e propria lezione alle azzurre che peraltro hanno perso punti proprio per errori della Egonu.
> 
> Lo stesso settebello penso che oggi non poteva fare di più, così come la pallacanestro contro i fenomeni francesi.


MVP e miglior schiacciatrice Mondiali under 18 2015.
Miglior opposto e miglior marcatrice Mondiali 2018
MVP Champions League 2018-2019(vinta).
MVP mondiale per club 2019(vinto)
MVP serie a 2020/2021(vinta).
MVP champions league 2020/2021(vinta), seconda miglior giocatrice della competizione per punti, attacchi e battute vincenti. 

“Giocatrice normalissima”.
Ne avessimo al Milan di “giocatori normalissimi” così…


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> MVP e miglior schiacciatrice Mondiali under 18 2015.
> Miglior opposto e miglior marcatrice Mondiali 2018
> MVP Champions League 2018-2019(vinta).
> MVP mondiale per club 2019(vinto)
> ...


E' la migliore giocatrice del Mondo (al pari della Boskovic), incappata in una Olimpiade storta. Ma è del '98...


----------



## unbreakable (5 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' la migliore giocatrice del Mondo (al pari della Boskovic), incappata in una Olimpiade storta. Ma è del '98...


a sto giro non sono propriamente d'accordo ieri ha giocato una gara costellata da errori , assieme ovviamente alle sue compagne..il problema è che semplicemente la serbia come gruppo e complesso di squadra è stata semplicemente più forte..
comunque non gliene farei una colpa, la nazionale femminile di pallavolo ai giochi olimpici non è mai andata sul podio, neppure quella campione del mondo con aguero tonut piccinini lo bianco cardullo etc..


----------



## unbreakable (5 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che oramai le medaglie che potevamo vincere le abbiamo vinte. Sono rimasti solo le discipline dove forse nemmeno abbiamo atleti. Nemmeno la staffetta 4x100 in quanto di veloce abbiamo solo Jacobs, uno su quattro e non penso possa recuperare il gap che ci sarà quando per ultimo toccherà lui correre.
> 
> Rimane forse il ciclismo su pista individuale.


beh così su due piedi mi vengono in mente viviani nell'omnium anche se iin ribasso da quello che ho letto e chamizo..poi forse la ragazza del kata..e le ragazze della ritmica..
dispiace che ganna non possa disputare la sua disciplina dove è campione del mondo alle olimpiadi..al contrario ci sono sport assurdi come lo skateboard che boh..io non avrei mai inserito nel programma olimpico..ma evidentemente i nipponici sono forti in questa disciplina..


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

grande Paltrinieri, a podio anche in mare aperto
eppure dicevano che non ce l'avrebbe fatta per i colpi alla milza delle onde.


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

record italiano nella 4x100 e si va in finale, magari un'altra medaglia senza gli USA


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' la migliore giocatrice del Mondo (al pari della Boskovic), incappata in una Olimpiade storta. Ma è del '98...


troppe pressioni forse e strapompaggi mediatici per una nazionale nel complesso non a livello


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Qual è il programma di oggi ?
Viviani e la staffetta 4x100 a che ora li faranno vedere ?


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qual è il programma di oggi ?
> Viviani e la staffetta 4x100 a che ora li faranno vedere ?


domani finale 4x100 su rai2 alle 15.50


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2021)

*Oro nella 20 km di marcia con Massimo Stano!*


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2021)

5 anni fa l'atletica portò 0 medaglie. Fu la spedizione più fallimentare di sempre, quest'anno ha portato 3 ori! Grande lavoro del movimento!


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a sto giro non sono propriamente d'accordo ieri ha giocato una gara costellata da errori , assieme ovviamente alle sue compagne..il problema è che semplicemente la serbia come gruppo e complesso di squadra è stata semplicemente più forte..
> comunque non gliene farei una colpa, la nazionale femminile di pallavolo ai giochi olimpici non è mai andata sul podio, neppure quella campione del mondo con aguero tonut piccinini lo bianco cardullo etc..


Appunto, una giocatrice stellare che incappa in una giornata storta non può bastare. Lo scorso anno ci ha portato in finale da sola se ricordi.

Se a pallavolo ne bastasse uno, con quel fenomeno che risponde al nome di Osmany Juantorena (a parer mio il vero Campione della nazionale, non Zaytsev) avremmo vinto tutto.


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

impresa nella 20 km del ragazzo pugliese davanti ai giapponesi, dominio per km


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

*Chamizo fuori in semifinale, domani per il bronzo*


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> 5 anni fa l'atletica portò 0 medaglie. Fu la spedizione più fallimentare di sempre, quest'anno ha portato 3 ori! Grande lavoro del movimento!


non succedeva dal 1984

e chissà domani pomeriggio...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2021)

*Bronzo per Elia Viviani nell'Omnium *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Sono i telecronisti a portare sfiga....
"non lo riprendono più il gruppo,Viviani è sicuro del 2° posto"

Non passano neanche 20 secondi che Viviani perde la posizione e prenderà la medaglia di bronzo...


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Bronzo per Elia Viviani nell'Omnium *


Grande Elia!


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

grande Viviani, campione in pista e su strada

omnium è una disciplina da seguire con attenzione, altrimenti non si capisce niente e vedi solo scatti insensati


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Oro nella 20 km di marcia con Massimo Stano!*


atteso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Bronzo per Elia Viviani nell'Omnium *


bravo, speravo meglio ma ci si accontenta!


----------



## chicagousait (5 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Bronzo per Elia Viviani nell'Omnium *


Speravo in un metallo più prezioso, ma è pur sempre una medaglia


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

semifinale di basket

niente rai2

niente dazn

streaming pirata "sito sottoposto a sequestro"

praticamente vietato seguirla...


----------



## chicagousait (5 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> semifinale di basket
> 
> niente rai2
> 
> ...


Puoi seguire solo su Discovery. 

Spero Doncic faccia fuori i francesi


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2021)

Bronzo per la karateka Viviana Bottaro nel Karate categoria Kata femminile. 

Il nostro medagliere ora vanta 7 ori, 10 argenti, 18 bronzi.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2021)

doncic col cagotto nel finale che rifiuta tutti i tiri


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Agosto 2021)

Chamizo s'è pisciato addosso un'altra volta.
Seconda olimpiade in cui arriva da favoritissimo, seconda olimpiade in cui se va bene fa bronzo come l'altra volta, buttato fuori in semifinale da un nessuno.

Niente da fare, il talento senza le palle e il killer instinct non conta nulla, perchè Chamizo ha un talento cui nessuno degli altri si avvicina lontanamente.
L'equivalente di Duplantis se avesse perso all'asta.
Che amarezza.


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chamizo s'è pisciato addosso un'altra volta.
> Seconda olimpiade in cui arriva da favoritissimo, seconda olimpiade in cui se va bene fa bronzo come l'altra volta, buttato fuori in *semifinale da un nessuno.*
> 
> Niente da fare, il talento senza le palle e il killer instinct non conta nulla, perchè Chamizo ha un talento cui nessuno degli altri si avvicina lontanamente.
> ...



Il "nessuno" è campione d'Europa 2020 (in carica).


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Agosto 2021)

Ma questi Francesi sono in finale di tutto? Pallamano, Pallavolo e Basket pazzesco


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questi Francesi sono in finale di tutto? Pallamano, Pallavolo e Basket pazzesco


Peccato, ci supereranno nel medagliere


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Dai dai che ci siamo...
Ahahaha assurdo, ha preso la bandiera...
ORO!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Agosto 2021)

Antonella Palmisano sta volando nella 20 km di marcia femminile !!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Agosto 2021)

*ORO per Antonella Palmisano che vince la 20 km di marcia bissando il successo di Stano di ieri! Quarto oro azzurro nell'atletica!*


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Magnifica Palmisano vittoria con distacco senza penalità!


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *ORO per Antonella Palmisano!*


Che duri, che duri i nostri ragazzi! Grandissimi quest'anno si stanno superando!


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Le ha distrutte, davvero, superiorità imbarazzante anche dal punto di vista tecnico.
Brava e complimenti alla Puglia.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Tra l'altro a Maggio si era fatta male la Palmisano e si è dovuta operare, è tornata per le Olimpiadi praticamente senza allenamento, non sapeva nemmeno se poteva esserci, come ha detto all'intervista. Che carattere!


----------



## unbreakable (6 Agosto 2021)

4 ori dall'atletica..penso che neanche nei sogni..pazzesco..complimenti a tutti atleti tecnici collaboratori etc..

tra l'altro la seconda settimana storicamente è sempre stata più complicata per l'italia..invece in questa olimpiade ci prendiamo un oro al giorno (quelli che non abbiamo preso nella prima settimana)..

abbiamo preso medaglie in tantissime discipline sinora e speriamo di non fermarci..

oltrettutto gli atleti della scherma hanno tutti sottoscritto una lettera per richiedere la rimozione del ct cipressa..giudicato un incapace.. 

chiudo con 8 ori senza nessuno da scherma tiri vari e nuoto..beh lo sport italiano sta molto bene..

vera delusione sono stati gli sport di squadra dove neanche un bronzo è uscito..


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> 4 ori dall'atletica..penso che neanche nei sogni..pazzesco..complimenti a tutti atleti tecnici collaboratori etc..
> 
> tra l'altro la seconda settimana storicamente è sempre stata più complicata per l'italia..invece in questa olimpiade ci prendiamo un oro al giorno (quelli che non abbiamo preso nella prima settimana)..
> 
> ...


La debacle negli sport di squadra ci farà bene, dopo un grande down solitamente ritorniamo sempre più forti, non sarei sorpreso se tra 3 anni portassimo in finale almeno 3 squadre tra cui il calcio che sulla carta potrebbe essere la medaglia più semplice da acchiappare.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

4 medaglie e tutte d'oro dall'atletica


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La debacle negli sport di squadra ci farà bene, dopo un grande down solitamente ritorniamo sempre più forti, non sarei sorpreso se tra 3 anni portassimo in finale almeno 3 squadre tra cui il calcio che sulla carta potrebbe essere la medaglia più semplice da acchiappare.


E' dal 2004 che l'Italia di calcio non riesce a qualificarsi alle Olimpiadi perché toppa sempre gli Europei U21.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

La marcia, per queste olimpiadi parla pugliese


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' dal 2004 che l'Italia di calcio non riesce a qualificarsi alle Olimpiadi perché toppa sempre gli Europei U21.


Vero ma nel 2019 avevamo l'under più forte di tutte, sarebbe stato oro matematico con quella squadra e infatti è arrivato l'europeo 2 anni dopo con diversi giovani di quella rosa protagonisti.
Pallanuoto, pallavolo e calcio, ma bisogna continuare ad investire sui progetti tecnici evitando di dare in mano le under a incapaci come Di Biagio o simili o come nel caso della scherma che ha floppato di brutto mentre allenatori italiani facevano faville per altre nazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vero ma nel 2019 avevamo l'under più forte di tutte, sarebbe stato oro matematico con quella squadra e infatti è arrivato l'europeo 2 anni dopo con diversi giovani di quella rosa protagonisti.
> Pallanuoto, pallavolo e calcio, ma bisogna continuare ad investire sui progetti tecnici evitando di dare in mano le under a incapaci come Di Biagio o simili o come nel caso della scherma che ha floppato di brutto mentre allenatori italiani facevano faville per altre nazioni.


l'allenatore è sempre troppo importante...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Agosto 2021)

Quanto mi fanno piacere le medaglie nell'atletica, sport durissimi che sono ancora sottovalutati dall'opinione pubblica.. che mi tocca leggere su facebook... "La marcia non è altro che una camminata" "non è un vero sport"... Immagino sta gente che per fare due piani di scale prenda l'ascensore


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

*Chamizo perde contro Dake, nessuna medaglia di Bronzo per l'Italia nella lotta libera maschile.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno piacere le medaglie nell'atletica, sport durissimi che sono ancora sottovalutati dall'opinione pubblica.. che mi tocca leggere su facebook... "La marcia non è altro che una camminata" "non è un vero sport"... Immagino sta gente che per fare due piani di scale prenda l'ascensore


ahahhaha come se camminare non fosse sport


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2021)

pazzesco siamo tipo terzo o quarti nel medagliere dell'atletica


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> pazzesco siamo tipo terzo o quarti nel medagliere dell'atletica


c'è ancora la 4x100.

poi vien giù dio a chiedere cosa sta succedendo e di darsi una calmata.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Karate-kumite Busà conquista la semifinale ed è medaglia sicura, in quanto in questa specialità come nel Judo e nel Pugilato ci sono due bronzi e non c'è finale 3°-4° posto. Battuto il record di medaglie totali di Roma 1960 e Los Angeles 1932.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Chamizo perde contro Dake, nessuna medaglia di Bronzo per l'Italia nella lotta libera maschile.*



Vabbè dopo la semi persa era in uno stato di PTSD puro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2021)

A che ora ci sarà la staffetta 4x100 ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Karate-kumite Busà conquista la semifinale ed è medaglia sicura, in quanto in questa specialità come nel Judo e nel Pugilato ci sono due bronzi e non c'è finale 3°-4° posto. Battuto il record di medaglie totali di Roma 1960 e Los Angeles 1932.


A proposito di medagliere…domandona per i più esperti. Come razzo è possibile che l’India con 1,33 miliardi di abitanti abbia 0 ori 2 argenti e 3 bronzi??? Ma è vietato praticare sport da quelle parti?? …non mi capacito giuro..


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A proposito di medagliere…domandona per i più esperti. Come razzo è possibile che l’India con 1,33 miliardi di abitanti abbia 0 ori 2 argenti e 3 bronzi??? Ma è vietato praticare sport da quelle parti?? …non mi capacito giuro..


E' un paese strano. Diciamo che lo sport non è proprio il primo loro pensiero. 

Il San Marino non ha mai vinto nulla in 100+ anni di olimpiadi, quest'anno ha portato 5 atleti e ha vinto 3 medaglie (1 argento e 2 bronzi). Le sue prime tre medaglie olimpiche in assoluto.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A che ora ci sarà la staffetta 4x100 ?


15:50 su Rai 2.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

La staffetta 4x400 maschile in finale. Record italiano battuto. Che lavorone hanno fatto gli allenatori dell'atletica in questi 5 anni! Mai così bene l'atletica alle olimpiadi!


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A proposito di medagliere…domandona per i più esperti. Come razzo è possibile che l’India con 1,33 miliardi di abitanti abbia 0 ori 2 argenti e 3 bronzi??? Ma è vietato praticare sport da quelle parti?? …non mi capacito giuro..


E' normalissimo invece visto che per praticare sport in India devi essere ricco o comunque benestante.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' normalissimo invece visto che per praticare sport in India devi essere ricco o comunque benestante.


Ah ecco vedi...un motivo c'è allora, era statisticamente davvero impossibile. Bel posto di m.... allora.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ah ecco vedi...un motivo c'è allora, era statisticamente davvero impossibile. Bel posto di m.... allora.


E' uno dei paesi più poveri del mondo con la maggiore diseguaglianza tra ricchi e poveri. La o sei ricco o povero, ma proprio povero, con nulla, nemmeno un bagno per lavarti (non a caso fanno tutto il magno in comune nel Gange, il quarto fiume più sporco ed inquinato del mondo, pensa che ci buttano dentro i cadaveri di persone e animali in quanto credono che dal Fiume Gange si possa raggiungere il Paradiso).


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' uno dei paesi più poveri del mondo con la maggiore diseguaglianza tra ricchi e poveri. La o sei ricco o povero, ma proprio povero, con nulla, nemmeno un bagno per lavarti (non a caso fanno tutto il magno in comune nel Gange, il quarto fiume più sporco ed inquinato del mondo, *pensa che ci buttano dentro i cadaveri di persone e animali in quanto credono che dal Fiume Gange si possa raggiungere il Paradiso).*


Non ci credo dai..


----------



## unbreakable (6 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A proposito di medagliere…domandona per i più esperti. Come razzo è possibile che l’India con 1,33 miliardi di abitanti abbia 0 ori 2 argenti e 3 bronzi??? Ma è vietato praticare sport da quelle parti?? …non mi capacito giuro..


penso che lo sport sia praticato da una ristretta elite..poi lo sport nazionale credo sia il cricket..che non mi risulta presente alle olimpiadi..cioè non basta avere la popolazione..ci vogliono pure strutture, tecnici, investimenti, tempo per allenarsi..


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non ci credo dai..


E' vero, è una loro credenza rimasta tale fino ad oggi. I credenti (e sono tanti) non seppelliscono i morti e non li bruciano, buttano i cadaveri di animali sacri (mucche ecc ecc) e i loro cari in una tavola di legno e lo lasciano navigare nel Genge, ovviamente la tavola si ribalta e ti trovi cadaveri di animali e persone galleggianti nel fiume dove la gente si lava (e defeca). Non esiste igiene in India.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> penso che lo sport sia praticato da una ristretta elite..poi lo sport nazionale credo sia il cricket..che non mi risulta presente alle olimpiadi..cioè non basta avere la popolazione..ci vogliono pure strutture, tecnici, investimenti, tempo per allenarsi..


 Che poi un conto è poterlo praticare perché vieni da una famiglia normale, benestante, diciamo "ricca", un altro è essere portato, competitivo, a livello mondiale, ce ne passa pure lì, eh, non è scontato che un grosso bacino possa accrescere le possibilità di vincere qualcosa alle olimpiadi.
E' anche una questione genetica, un po' come nel calcio, la Cina nel calcio è penosa ma in tantissimi sport olimpici invece ha cominciato a vincere partendo da 0 o quasi, in India questo non potranno mai farlo perché non hanno quella mentalità del "ad ogni costo".


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Busà in finale per l'oro nel Karate-Kumite 75 kg. Dovrà ora scontrarsi contro il "CR7" del Karate e superfavorito del torneo, l'azero Aghayev.

L'avversario vanta: 5 ori. 1 argenti+1 a squadre e 1 bronzo nei mondiali. 12 oro, 2 argenti, 2 (+6 a squadre) bronzi. 1 oro al War Games (giochi mondiali), 1 oro ai Giochi Europei, 1 oro al World Combacts Games.

Il Karate entra per la prima volta alle olimpiadi nella sua storia, quindi non ci sono medaglie olimpiche.

Aghayev e Busà si sono incontrati 7 volte nella loro carriera, l'azero ha vinto 5 volte, l'italiano 2.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Agosto 2021)

Ma nella staffetta perche jakobs non va per ultimo?


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Orooooooo Busà


Ps: il telecronista rai dell'incontro veramente penoso e inadeguato


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Busà oro! Ha battuto il karateka più forte! Uno dei più forti di tutti i tempi (almeno quelli moderni!)


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

si colpivano ma non dava punto, non ho capito
ha dato punto al colpo minore


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> si colpivano ma non dava punto, non ho capito
> ha dato punto al colpo minore


Sull'1-0 il nostro lo ha preso in pieno con un pugno, nada, boh.
Telecronista incapace, non si è capito nulla, però il nostro mi è parso forte forte.
9 ori.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> si colpivano ma non dava punto, non ho capito
> ha dato punto al colpo minore


I colpi devono essere dati un un certo modo, rispetto al pugilato. Vengono contati solo quelli dati con una tecnica karate, non quelli dati senza. Poteva spiegarlo meglio il cronista. Arrivato a 0.0 di tempo io sapevo che aveva vinto il cronista ancora non se ne era accorto.


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sull'1-0 il nostro lo ha preso in pieno con un pugno, nada, boh.
> Telecronista incapace, non si è capito nulla, però il nostro mi è parso forte forte.
> 9 ori.


e pure quello lo ha schienato, sembrava punto sicuro

quel pugno forse lo ha annullato perchè gli ha spostato il braccio prima ed ha preso il giallo, forse non è consentito


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Agosto 2021)

Grandissimo Busà!
E siamo a 9 ori


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e pure quello lo ha schienato, sembrava punto sicuro


Io ho sentito parlare di proiezioni, quindi immagino che per fare punto si debba usare una certa tecnica, chessò, schienamento e poi colpo, forse è quello, telecronista comunque davvero imbarazzante, a 3,3 secondi dal termine nessuna emozione, pathos, pareva un incontro d'allenamento e non una finale olimpica.. bah.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e pure quello lo ha schienato, sembrava punto sicuro


Non è stato "schienato" in maniera corretta, un po' come il Judo che per essere dato l'Ippon deve esserci un rovesciamento completo e preciso, così come lo "schienamento" del nostro, questione di fortuna  Ha sbagliato la presa e lo "schienamento" non è stato considerato una mossa di Karate.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito parlare di proiezioni, quindi immagino che per fare punto si debba usare una certa tecnica, chessò, schienamento e poi colpo, forse è quello, telecronista comunque davvero imbarazzante, a 3,3 secondi dal termine nessuna emozione, pathos, pareva un incontro d'allenamento e non una finale olimpica.. bah.


Il cronista ha ucciso il pathos per chi non segue il Karate se non alle olimpiadi. Non ha spiegato come mai non venivano dati i punti e come mai venivano tolti dopo il "VAR". Quando era a 0.0 ed aveva vinto non lo sapeva, ci ha messo 3 secondi prima di capirlo. Un disastro.


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

alla prossima Olimpiade saremo più preparati con le regole


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il cronista ha ucciso il pathos per chi non segue il Karate se non alle olimpiadi. Non ha spiegato come mai non davano dati i punti e come mai venivano tolti dopo il "VAR". Quando era a 0.0 ed aveva vinto non lo sapeva, ci ha messo 3 secondi prima di capirlo. Un disastro.


Potevano metterci Mecarozzi che lì in mezzo secondo me è davvero il migliore con il Bragagna.
Questo qui dopo ogni colpo diceva "ma a me non sembra che l'arbitro possa dare punto qui..", sembrava quasi apnoico...
Comunque grazie della spiegazione!


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

cinese mingherlina vince il lancio del giavellotto

ok, immediatamente all'antidoping grazie.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

Non ci ho capito nulla sul perché non abbiamo assegnato dei punti, ma l'importante è il risultato finale. OROOOOOO


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Non ci ho capito nulla sul perché non abbiamo assegnato dei punti, ma l'importante è il risultato finale. OROOOOOO


Perché non erano attacchi validi, ovvero, dati senza una tecnica di Karate, ovvero tecniche eseguite male a causa della bravura dell'avversario a evitarle o a smorzarle. Il colpo deve essere dato in un certo modo con certa postura e si deve essere colpiti in un certo modo. Difficile da spiegare diciamo  Erano praticamente dei pugni e calci dati come se fosse kick-box ma non Karate. Non sono mai stato bravo a spiegarmi, scusami, spero che però hai capito


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma nella staffetta perche jakobs non va per ultimo?


Perchè il secondo 100 è il più lungo. L'ultimo lo fa Tortu che è comunque l'ex primatista italiano e dai blocchi parte Patta che è l'ultimo arrivato ed il più inesperto


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Obbiettivo 9-10 ori e sarebbe già tanta roba.


Mi autoquoto, not bad...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' un paese strano. Diciamo che lo sport non è proprio il primo loro pensiero.
> 
> Il San Marino non ha mai vinto nulla in 100+ anni di olimpiadi, quest'anno ha portato 5 atleti e ha vinto 3 medaglie (1 argento e 2 bronzi). Le sue prime tre medaglie olimpiche in assoluto.


Ma che fine ha fatto quel bambino indiano che faceva 60 km a 4 anni che sembrava dovesse vincere la maratona? Avevo visto il Film ma è fuori dai radar?


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

ora pronti per la 4x100 dai tra cinque minuti


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

Degrasse come ultimo, bisogna avere vantaggio perchè poi recupera tutti questo


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

forza Tortu, riscattati


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

Filippooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2021)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

OROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO|


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

OROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Impazzisco cosa succedeeee


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2021)

SPETTACOLARI TUTTI


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è ancora la 4x100.
> 
> poi vien giù dio a chiedere cosa sta succedendo e di darsi una calmata.



eccoci qui


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Dio è bellissimo!!!!


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

anche qui speravo nel podio, di nuovo oro
grandissimi


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

Ma che gara. Ma che gara


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

U.S.A SUCAA!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Agosto 2021)

Ma cosa ha fatto Tortu mamma mia !!


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

Cosa si inventeranno gli inglesi per sminuire la nostra vittoria e illoro secondo posto?


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

E qui è storia ancora.
Storia.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2021)

Qualcuno ha fatto caso a chi è arrivato secondo?


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

ora diranno che Tortu ha il collo snodabile abbassando la testa più in fretta, dopo il doping a Jacobs


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Agosto 2021)

Vittoria di Tortu, fantastico.

Forse ha più nelle corde i 200


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora diranno che Tortu ha il collo snodabile abbassando la testa più in fretta, dopo il doping a Jacobs


"Tortu dopato, Patta chi è?"


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2021)

Inglesi dopo questa estate non ci parleranno più


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha fatto caso a chi è arrivato secondo?



meme con chiellini già pronti


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> meme con chiellini già pronti


Ne ho visto uno in movimento fantastico...


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

comunque è stato il terzo ad aver dato il cambio troppo sotto Tortu, altrimenti sempre avanti dall'inizio
Tortu grande recupero annullando questo errore


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

che è sta roba di gente buttata a terra che urla ?
pare un video del ghetto nero
le hanno squalificate dopo mezz'ora ?
che farsa


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque è stato il terzo ad aver dato il cambio troppo sotto Tortu, altrimenti sempre avanti dall'inizio
> Tortu grande recupero annullando questo errore


E' vero, ma il secondo cambio con Jacobs è stato perfetto. Alla fine Desalu ha corso in curva magistralmente, peccato solo per il piccolo errore con Tortu... ma chi se ne frega ora!


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

comunque Blake non ha rispettato le aspettative, aspettava che si ritirasse Bolt per divenire lui il simbolo giamaicano ma non mi pare proprio.
un flop continuo


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Questo è il nostro anno, se facciamo i Mondiali di Calcio a Settembre vinciamo anche quelli!


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questo è il nostro anno, se facciamo i Mondiali di Calcio a Settembre vinciamo anche quelli!


C'è la Nations League a ottobre.. in Italia.









Ps: meraviglioso De Grasse che guarda Chiellini...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

Che vittoria raga e pazzesca la corsa di Marcell Jacobs, che aveva praticamente seminato tutti prima di dare la staffetta. 

Una domanda, perchè quella velocista Giamaicana ha sclerato?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2021)

Non ho parole..ma stiamo sognando? Boh..

Tra questa staffetta e l'inseguimento su pusta due vittoria in rimonta esaltanti

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2021)

Occhio a Patta che ha appena compiuto 21 anni ed ha già un personale di 10"13.
Jacobs e Tortu se li sognavano certi tempi alla sua età.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è la Nations League a ottobre.. in Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo meme di Chiellini durerà mesi e mesi  
Ma farà sempre pisciare dalle risate!!


----------



## King of the North (6 Agosto 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Occhio a Patta che ha appena compiuto 21 anni ed ha già un personale di 10"13.
> Jacobs e Tortu se li sognavano certi tempi alla sua età.


beh...Tortu fece 10.33" a 16 anni. Detto questo......sembra quasi assurdo da dire ma siamo il paese numero 1 al mondo per l'Atletica. Incredibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2021)

Pensare che una decina di giorni fa sulle colonne del solito fatto quotidiano erano già lì a linciare l'italia, a parlare di disfatta olimpica e simili...col solito retrogusto politico (critiche alla RAI 2 "in salsa leghista"...scriveva un certo Leonardo Coen che "dovevamo stupire il mondo e invece ci stupiamo delle cocenti delusioni"

Bé cari odiatori seriali del Bel Paese sucate!!!! Abbiamo stupito abbastanza adesso??

10 ori, 5 nell'atletica...oro nei 100 piani e nella 4x100....record assoluto di medaglie, 7° posto nel medagliere 

Grazie Azzurri, grazie..

Quanti travasi di bile a sta gentaccia dopo gli europei un'olimpiade spettacolare..ma cosa criticheranno adesso??


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Agosto 2021)

grandi ragazzi. Mai avrei pensato di vedere un oro nei 100 e 4x100. Bravissimi


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> beh...Tortu fece 10.33" a 16 anni. Detto questo......sembra quasi assurdo da dire ma siamo il paese numero 1 al mondo per l'Atletica. Incredibile


5 anni fa l'Atletica portò 0 medaglie. Zero. Quest'anno 5 ori! Che gran lavoro che hanno fatto!


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> beh...Tortu fece 10.33" a 16 anni. Detto questo......sembra quasi assurdo da dire ma siamo il paese numero 1 al mondo per l'Atletica. Incredibile


Gli americani stanno rosicando come matti, assurdo.
Mamma mia cosa abbiamo fatto, la cosa bella è che ce la siamo vissuta tutta appieno senza tanti fronzoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è ancora la 4x100.
> 
> poi vien giù dio a chiedere cosa sta succedendo e di darsi una calmata.


dicevamo?????????

lo avevo detto!!


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli americani stanno rosicando come matti, assurdo.
> Mamma mia cosa abbiamo fatto, la cosa bella è che ce la siamo vissuta tutta appieno senza tanti fronzoli.


Iniziassero ad imparare a passarsi il testimone gli U.S.A.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Agosto 2021)

Impressionante la rinascita dell'intero movimento sportivo italiano.
Tennis ( l'Italia era sparita dai radar dai tempi di Panatta) finalmente oggi hai dei talenti purissimi che possono ambire a vincere uno slam. 
Calcio: grazie alla filosofia e l'ambizione di Mancini che è uscito dal gioco" tradizionale" italiano per proporre un gioco molto elaborato nonostante la mancanza di fuoriclasse assoluti.
In fine Olimpiade da urlo con succeso nella disciplina la piu emblematica dell'atletica cioé i 100 metri piani. Siamo veramente di fronte ad un estate italiana. Grande Italia!


----------



## bmb (6 Agosto 2021)

C'è poco da dire, stiamo godendo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Agosto 2021)

assurdo. 
peccato aver fatto male nelle discipline dove tradizionalmente spiccavamo come la scherma. 
Grazie ancora a Travaglio e al suo giornaletto di menagrami al contrario


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho parole..ma stiamo sognando? Boh..
> 
> Tra questa staffetta e l'inseguimento su pusta due vittoria in rimonta esaltanti
> 
> Grazie ragazzi


mamma mia fantastiche.
sugli inglesi poi di 1 cent ahahhahhahaha ridiamo fino al 2022.

vediamo se qualcuno prende in giro tortu stasera...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> assurdo.
> peccato aver fatto male nelle discipline dove tradizionalmente spiccavamo come la scherma.
> Grazie ancora a Travaglio e al suo giornaletto di menagrami al contrario


In quell'articolo poi, l'unica che hanno elogiato è la Egonu dicendo che è stata la migliore pallavolista, quando in realtà ha fatto un'olimpiade oscena. Patetici ed oggi si gode anche per questi giornalai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensare che una decina di giorni fa sulle colonne del solito fatto quotidiano erano già lì a linciare l'italia, a parlare di disfatta olimpica e simili...col solito retrogusto politico (critiche alla RAI 2 "in salsa leghista"...scriveva un certo Leonardo Coen che "dovevamo stupire il mondo e invece ci stupiamo delle cocenti delusioni"
> 
> Bé cari odiatori seriali del Bel Paese sucate!!!! Abbiamo stupito abbastanza adesso??
> 
> ...


bravo ne avevo parlato anche io di quell'articolo vergognoso su queste pagine.

che lerda che ha pestato ahahaha. da rileggere a vita.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo ne avevo parlato anche io di quell'articolo vergognoso su queste pagine.
> 
> che lerda che ha pestato ahahaha. da rileggere a vita.


Che mi sono perso?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensare che una decina di giorni fa sulle colonne del solito fatto quotidiano erano già lì a linciare l'italia, a parlare di disfatta olimpica e simili...col solito retrogusto politico (critiche alla RAI 2 "in salsa leghista"...scriveva un certo Leonardo Coen che "dovevamo stupire il mondo e invece ci stupiamo delle cocenti delusioni"
> 
> Bé cari odiatori seriali del Bel Paese sucate!!!! Abbiamo stupito abbastanza adesso??
> 
> ...


Veri e propri anti-italiani. Che poi, il commento Rai è da criticare proprio per il poco pathos in certe occasioni tipo al primo oro nostro vinto da Dell'Aquila. E poi si informi bene, il signor Leonardo Coen (ma sul serio si chiama così? O è un nome d'arte e stupida italianizzazione del grande interprete di "Hallelujah"?) che Rai 2 è di Fratelli D'Italia se proprio ci tiene ad evidenziarlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che mi sono perso?


googla " Olimpiadi Tokyo: dovevamo stupire il mondo e invece siamo "
​


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> googla " Olimpiadi Tokyo: dovevamo stupire il mondo e invece siamo "
> ​


Articolo che inizia così ed è tutto un programma "_Paola Egonu non è stata scelta come portabandiera dell’Italia. Infatti è troppo brava. Per fortuna ci ha pensato il Cio...che ha rimediato alla decisione di sapore sovranista lasciandole la prestigiosa passerella della bandiera olimpica alla cerimonia d’apertura...._" . Dopodiché, vengono derisi tutti i restanti atleti da Jessica Rossi e Gregorio Paltrinieri, che tra l'altro hanno fatto una figura nettamente migliore della sopravvalutatissima pallavolo femminile. Roba da pazzi.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

Se guardate il medagliere, siamo il primo stato europeo in assoluto


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è la Nations League a ottobre.. in Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rilancio con questa che è praticamente fotorealistica :


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo che inizia così ed è tutto un programma "_Paola Egonu non è stata scelta come portabandiera dell’Italia. Infatti è troppo brava. Per fortuna ci ha pensato il Cio...che ha rimediato alla decisione di sapore sovranista lasciandole la prestigiosa passerella della bandiera olimpica alla cerimonia d’apertura...._" . Dopodiché, vengono derisi tutti i restanti atleti da Jessica Rossi e Gregorio Paltrinieri, che tra l'altro hanno fatto una figura nettamente migliore della sopravvalutatissima pallavolo femminile. Roba da pazzi.


ha scritto robe da pazzi, adesso ha i commenti chiusi da 4 giorni ahahahah.

è da questo articolo che avevo lanciato l'idea che la cina vincesse il medagliere. l'ho scritto qui la settimana scorsa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2021)

Gli inglesi non hanno ancora imparato niente !

Ascoltate la loro telecronaca durante la staffetta...non hanno mai menzionata l'Italia e sono stati puniti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Agosto 2021)

Incredibile Tortu! sembrava la grande Evelyn Rashford nella finale della staffetta degli Olimpiadi di Seoul del 88 quando fece una rimonta storica sulla Germania dell'Est. Sono contento per lui perché ha avuto qualche delusione nel passato pero il ragazzo è velocissimo cioé non scendi sotto i 10 secondi se non sei forte forte. . Poi sono contentissimo per l'Italia in generale, un paese fantastico con delle potenzialità immense ma a volte con gente dotata di un pessimismo cosmico( parlo solo di sport).


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli americani stanno rosicando come matti, assurdo
> Mamma mia cosa abbiamo fatto, la cosa bella è che ce la siamo vissuta tutta appieno senza tanti fronzoli.


Ciao caro Raryof anche qui in Francia fegati spoppolati a bizzeffe. Sono andato a vedere sul sito dell'Equipe qualche reazione, c'è gente che rosica di brutto. Si parla di doping e di frontiere troppo permeabili tra Slovenia e Italia. Patetici. Fortunatamente c'è gente che capisce di sport sottolineando la bravura della"squadra azzurra".


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> googla " Olimpiadi Tokyo: dovevamo stupire il mondo e invece siamo "
> ​


Che articolo becero. Pessimo. Vomitevole.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Agosto 2021)

Mamma mia ho rivisto la staffetta 4×100 metri con i commentidella della Rai, non conoscevo il signor Bragagna ma mi sembra un grande professionista. Assurdo il suo commento cioé anticipa tutto" sta per succedere una cosa" con Tilly che urla"lo prendi Filippo dai, dai!! poi pezzo da novanta"37 e mezzo! non è febbre.! È febbrone da cavallo!" Meravigliosa telecronaca


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ho rivisto la staffetta 4×100 metri con i commentidella della Rai, non conoscevo il signor Bragagna ma mi sembra un grande professionista. Assurdo il suo commento cioé anticipa tutto" sta per succedere una cosa" con Tilly che urla"lo prendi Filippo dai, dai!! poi pezzo da novanta"37 e mezzo! non è febbre.! È febbrone da cavallo!" Meravigliosa telecronaca


Diciamocelo, Rai Sport si sta rifacendo assai con queste olimpiadi, dopo anni che ha subito (giustamente) le peggiori illazioni. Alla fine è nel calcio che rimangono i soliti incapaci.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ho rivisto la staffetta 4×100 metri con i commentidella della Rai, non conoscevo il signor Bragagna ma mi sembra un grande professionista. Assurdo il suo commento cioé anticipa tutto" sta per succedere una cosa" con Tilly che urla"lo prendi Filippo dai, dai!! poi pezzo da novanta"37 e mezzo! non è febbre.! È febbrone da cavallo!" Meravigliosa telecronaca


Bragagna lo seguo da quando debuttò quasi trent'anni fa in una gara di Coppa Italia tra Milan-Torino. Ad inizio anni 90, era il 91 o il 92. Debuttò alle olimpiadi di Barcellona 92. Conosce di tutto, dalla storia del centometrista delle Isole Vanuatu a che pizzeria frequentava un atleta da piccolo. E' un fenomeno vero. Ti porta dentro le gare e ti appassiona anche se magari di atletica non ti frega nulla e non sai nulla.


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

come diamine si fa a mettere la finale di basket domani alle 4.30 di notte
metà mattinata in Giappone, perdi pure spettatori in patria.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> come diamine si fa a mettere la finale di basket domani alle 4.30 di notte


Perché è un orario migliore per gli USA che per l'Europa.


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché è un orario migliore per gli USA che per l'Europa.


e la Francia è sudamericana ?

finali di calcio e pallavolo ad orari decenti a pranzo almeno


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Si parla di doping e di frontiere troppo permeabili tra Slovenia e Italia


cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e la Francia è sudamericana ?
> 
> finali di calcio e pallavolo ad orari decenti a pranzo almeno


Quanti statunitensi ci sono e quanti francesi? La Francia a 50M di abitanti, gli USA 500 Milioni. Gli sport nazionali degli USA sono il Basket, Baseball e Football Amaricano (ma che non c'è all'olimpiade), quello dei francesi sono Rugby e Calcio.

Per il Calcio penso sia per logistica, così la pallavolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo, Rai Sport si sta rifacendo assai con queste olimpiadi, dopo anni che ha subito (giustamente) le peggiori illazioni. Alla fine è nel calcio che rimangono i soliti incapaci.


la rai non l'ho mai sopportata ma a me sono piaciuti tantissimo in queste olimpiadi. come programmi e come commentatori.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la rai non l'ho mai sopportata ma a me sono piaciuti tantissimo in queste olimpiadi. come programmi e come commentatori.


Forse un po sopra le righe la sera con la Simeoni e compagnia, che vogliono far ridere a tutti i costi ecco meglio più sobrio.

Il programma " Record oltre il limite" è un programma eccezionale invece, raccontato in modo divino


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quanti statunitensi ci sono e quanti francesi? La Francia a 50M di abitanti, gli USA 500 Milioni. Gli sport nazionali degli USA sono il Basket, Baseball e Football Amaricano (ma che non c'è all'olimpiade), quello dei francesi sono Rugby e Calcio.
> 
> Per il Calcio penso sia per logistica, così la pallavolo.


sì ma negli USA cambia il fuso orario, può andare bene in una parte e non per forza nell'altra del paese


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la rai non l'ho mai sopportata ma a me sono piaciuti tantissimo in queste olimpiadi. come programmi e come commentatori.


Però se i vertici Rai avessero dato quei 20 milioni in più avrebbero potuto trasmettere le olimpiadi in più canali e non solo in uno.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ho rivisto la staffetta 4×100 metri con i commentidella della Rai, non conoscevo il signor Bragagna ma mi sembra un grande professionista. Assurdo il suo commento cioé anticipa tutto" sta per succedere una cosa" con Tilly che urla"lo prendi Filippo dai, dai!! poi pezzo da novanta"37 e mezzo! non è febbre.! È febbrone da cavallo!" Meravigliosa telecronaca


Bragagna è un pezzo di bravura. Quando fa telecronaca lui per l'atletica, quasi ti disinteressi delle gare per gli aneddoti che racconta. 
La telecronaca della gara dei 100 metri di Jacobs è stupenda. 
Purtroppo ho potuto seguire la gara dei 4x100 su discovery per lo streaming e per quanto bravi sono sono arrivati al suo livello


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ho rivisto la staffetta 4×100 metri con i commentidella della Rai, non conoscevo il signor Bragagna ma mi sembra un grande professionista. Assurdo il suo commento cioé anticipa tutto" sta per succedere una cosa" con Tilly che urla"lo prendi Filippo dai, dai!! poi pezzo da novanta"37 e mezzo! non è febbre.! È febbrone da cavallo!" Meravigliosa telecronaca


Io personalmente reputo Bragagna il miglior telecronista in assoluto di tutti gli sport, semplicemente lo adoro, già dai tempo di Michael Johnson col suo 19:32 sui 200 ad Atlanta 96


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Forse un po sopra le righe la sera con la Simeoni e compagnia, che vogliono far ridere a tutti i costi ecco meglio più sobrio.
> 
> Il programma " Record oltre il limite" è un programma eccezionale invece, raccontato in modo divino


si discostano un po' dai soliti ingessati rai. anche appena meno non sarebbe male ma a me piace.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

ho 


Mika ha scritto:


> Però se i vertici Rai avessero dato quei 20 milioni in più avrebbero potuto trasmettere le olimpiadi in più canali e non solo in uno.


letto alcune lamentele a proposito. io lavorando le ho seguite registrate con mysky e ne ho avuto anche troppo rispetto al tempo a disposizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io personalmente reputo Bragagna il miglior telecronista in assoluto di tutti gli sport, semplicemente lo adoro, già dai tempo di Michael Johnson col suo 19:32 sui 200 ad Atlanta 96


è quello di eurosport vero?


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho
> 
> letto alcune lamentele a proposito. io lavorando le ho seguite registrate con mysky e ne ho avuto anche troppo rispetto al tempo a disposizione.


Eh... poi accade come oggi che il ciclismo su pista finale dove c'erano due italiane era in contemporanea con la marcia dove in testa c'era l'italiana che ha vinto e ti partono le sovrapposizioni, non si capisce nulla.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è quello di eurosport vero?


No, Bragagna è in Rai


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, Bragagna è in Rai


pensavo facesse entrambe perchè la voce mi pareva uguale ma io l'atletica non la seguo MAI se non alle olimpiadi.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Forse un po sopra le righe la sera con la Simeoni e compagnia, che vogliono far ridere a tutti i costi ecco meglio più sobrio.
> 
> Il programma " Record oltre il limite" è un programma eccezionale invece, raccontato in modo divino


Durante l'europeo c'era quella schifezza di programma (in seconda serata su rai 1) dove avevano messo la ragazza di colore dell'atletica che era una specie di ritrovo di cadaveri/storditi e una specie di DS dei poveri, noiosa, prolissa, vecchia, tanto che avevo seguito tutta la competizione sulla rsi con il programma Zeuro in condotta ma a 'sto giro devo dire che hanno azzeccato tutto, Chechi, Fioravanti, anche la Simeoni è diventata un bel personaggio, molto spontaneo, per nulla noiosi e molto empatici, l'unico probabilmente fuori luogo è stato Velasco.
Concordo sul programma Record, l'ho visto diverse volte e devo dire che lo hanno realizzato davvero bene, in pieno spirito olimpico, saranno state le voci, come hanno raccontato tutte le storie, ma chi lo ha realizzato sapeva quello che stava facendo, inquadrature, tempi, testi, pause, alcune storie come quella di Zanardi davvero emozionanti.
Rimarrà tanto di questa olimpiade ma il vero capolavoro in telecronaca è arrivato probabilmente durante la finale dell'inseguimento, così sì che si commenta un oro olimpico...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Durante l'europeo c'era quella schifezza di programma (in seconda serata su rai 1) dove avevano messo la ragazza di colore dell'atletica che era una specie di ritrovo di cadaveri/storditi e una specie di DS dei poveri, noiosa, prolissa, vecchia, tanto che avevo seguito tutta la competizione sulla rsi con il programma Zeuro in condotta ma a 'sto giro devo dire che hanno azzeccato tutto, Chechi, Fioravanti, anche la Simeoni è diventata un bel personaggio, molto spontaneo, per nulla noiosi e molto empatici, l'unico probabilmente fuori luogo è stato Velasco.
> Concordo sul programma Record, l'ho visto diverse volte e devo dire che lo hanno realizzato davvero bene, in pieno spirito olimpico, saranno state le voci, come hanno raccontato tutte le storie, ma chi lo ha realizzato sapeva quello che stava facendo, inquadrature, tempi, testi, pause, alcune storie come quella di Zanardi davvero emozionanti.
> Rimarrà tanto di questa olimpiade ma il vero capolavoro in telecronaca è arrivato probabilmente durante la finale dell'inseguimento, così sì che si commenta un oro olimpico...


pazzesca, la medaglia più emozionante.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Durante l'europeo c'era quella schifezza di programma (in seconda serata su rai 1) dove avevano messo la ragazza di colore dell'atletica che era una specie di ritrovo di cadaveri/storditi e una specie di DS dei poveri, noiosa, prolissa, vecchia, tanto che avevo seguito tutta la competizione sulla rsi con il programma Zeuro in condotta ma a 'sto giro devo dire che hanno azzeccato tutto, Chechi, Fioravanti, anche la Simeoni è diventata un bel personaggio, molto spontaneo, per nulla noiosi e molto empatici, l'unico probabilmente fuori luogo è stato Velasco.
> Concordo sul programma Record, l'ho visto diverse volte e devo dire che lo hanno realizzato davvero bene, in pieno spirito olimpico, saranno state le voci, come hanno raccontato tutte le storie, ma chi lo ha realizzato sapeva quello che stava facendo, inquadrature, tempi, testi, pause, alcune storie come quella di Zanardi davvero emozionanti.
> Rimarrà tanto di questa olimpiade ma il vero capolavoro in telecronaca è arrivato probabilmente durante la finale dell'inseguimento, così sì che si commenta un oro olimpico...


In assoluto questa è la 4x100 sono le mie preferite perché sono in rimonta.

L'adrenalina e al massimo quando stai dietro e riesci a vincere in recupero, almeno per me è cosi.


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2021)

alla fine sono riuscito a vederla, vincono gli USA
successo mai in discussione, anche nei minuti in cui erano a pochi punti di margine la Francia non ha mai dato l'impressione di poter rimontare.
la vittoria ai gironi ha illuso


----------



## unbreakable (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Orooooooo Busà
> 
> 
> Ps: il telecronista rai dell'incontro veramente penoso e inadeguato


quello che ha commentato molto male l'oro di busà mi pare sia lo stesso che ha commentato la vela..ora non mi ricordo molto bene..però mi ricordo che sbagliava proprio tutti i tempi tecnici delle informazioni..spiegazione nero per i neofiti, ed infatti non ci ho capito nulla della distribuzione dei punti del karate ..comunque importante abbia vinto..
in assoluto il commentatore peggiore della rai zero pathos anche quando abbiamo vinto oro..i migliori bragagna (anche se la polemica con schwarzer dovrebbe lasciarla perdere)e il commentatore del ciclismo..come emozioni..un altro molto preparato è bizzotto nei tuffi..anche se non avendo chanche di medaglia non li abbiamo calcolati..invece il commentatore dello scherma si esaltava anche quando eravamo lontani nel risultato..però mi è piaciuto..anche quello del tiro a volo non mi è piaciuto particolarmente..questi quelli che mi vengono in mente..


----------



## unbreakable (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto, not bad...


beh 9-10 dopo la prima settimana era veramente impensabile..cioè scherma tiri e nuoto con zero ori..il timore di un'altra barcellona (6 ori) era dietro l'angolo..invece hanno tirato fuori 5 ori dall'atletica ..che tutto il mondo in questo momento si chiede da dove sono saltati fuori questi italiani che stanno depredando l'atletica ..


----------



## unbreakable (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Impressionante la rinascita dell'intero movimento sportivo italiano.
> Tennis ( l'Italia era sparita dai radar dai tempi di Panatta) finalmente oggi hai dei talenti purissimi che possono ambire a vincere uno slam.
> Calcio: grazie alla filosofia e l'ambizione di Mancini che è uscito dal gioco" tradizionale" italiano per proporre un gioco molto elaborato nonostante la mancanza di fuoriclasse assoluti.
> In fine Olimpiade da urlo con succeso nella disciplina la piu emblematica dell'atletica cioé i 100 metri piani. Siamo veramente di fronte ad un estate italiana. Grande Italia!


l'italia è sempre stata in top ten da atlanta 1996a lle olimpiadi..se uno considera il medagliere..ovvero la classifica di ori argenti bronzi..molti dei nostri ori venivano però da discipline di "nicchia" diciamo come lo scherma(tuttele olimpiadi tranne questa) , il tiro a volo, il tiro a segno ciclismo(mi ricordo ad atlanta collinelli bellutti martinello villa)canottaggio e canoa (rossi) qualcosa da judo taekwondo e da sidney 2000 abbiamo cominciato a cogliere risultati importanti anche nel nuoto grazie a fioravanti rosolino brembilla..poi hanno proseguito pellegrini e paltrinieri..nell'atletica abbiamo avuto dei fenomeni come baldini e schwarzer..
invece quest'anno abbiamo avuto successi in competizioni dove la competittività è estremamente più elevata..chi non corre i 100 metri piani? è lo sport più semplice del mondo..tutte le nazioni lo corrono ed è qualcosa di sanzionale che non solo il centrometrista più veloce sia italianissimo ma soprattutto la staffetta..ciò significa che abbiamo una "scuola" certo la marcia italiana è sempre stata un fiore all'occhiello..ma nel settore velocità eravamo il nulla..ora invece siamo invidiati..e a parer mio è molto ma molto più complicato di vincere un campionato "europeo" (non mondiale)
nel tennis abbiamo vinto due slam con pennetta e schiavone..berrettini probabilmente ne vincerà qualcuno anche lui spero in futuro..ma non parlerei assolutamente di rinascimento..lo sport italiano è sempre stato vivo e vegeto..poi come tutte le nazioni si hanno alti e bassi..sino ad una settimana fa eravamo nello sconforto più totale con solamente due ori..invece ora credo fra 100 anni probabilmente si parlerà ancora di questi successi


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> quello che ha commentato molto male l'oro di busà mi pare sia lo stesso che ha commentato la vela..ora non mi ricordo molto bene..però mi ricordo che sbagliava proprio tutti i tempi tecnici delle informazioni..spiegazione nero per i neofiti, ed infatti non ci ho capito nulla della distribuzione dei punti del karate ..comunque importante abbia vinto..
> in assoluto il commentatore peggiore della rai zero pathos anche quando abbiamo vinto oro..i migliori bragagna (anche se la polemica con schwarzer dovrebbe lasciarla perdere)e il commentatore del ciclismo..come emozioni..un altro molto preparato è bizzotto nei tuffi..anche se non avendo chanche di medaglia non li abbiamo calcolati..invece il commentatore dello scherma si esaltava anche quando eravamo lontani nel risultato..però mi è piaciuto..anche quello del tiro a volo non mi è piaciuto particolarmente..questi quelli che mi vengono in mente..


Sì è la stessa voce, è il tizio che era in studio durante l'America's Cup, assolutamente improponibile per quello sport lì, così veloce e pieno di regole che in pochissimi conoscono (del tipo 1 pugno in piena faccia non vale nulla, come mai?), l'unica cosa che molti di noi hanno capito è che il nostro era piuttosto forte e in controllo.
Bizzotto è bravo ma ha la disciplina dei tuffi tatuata in faccia, in più rispetto agli altri si è fatto la finale dell'Europeo e difficilmente lo vedremo commentare altre discipline magari di nicchia.
Avrebbero potuto metterci Mecarozzi (finito il nuoto) che invece ha commentato la lotta, molto più preparato e di sicuro molto più capace di stare dietro uno sport così veloce dove devi avere la parlantina frizzante e non ti deve sfuggire nulla (non come l'altro tizio che spiegava il match con frasi tipo "a me questo non mi pare possa essere punto" o ancora peggio quando a 3 secondi dal termine sembrava stesse commentando un match d'allenamento e non una medaglia d'oro che sarebbe arrivata di lì a 3,3 secondi.
Tornasse a fare la vela, orari notturni, lenti, dove parli per ore, tra l'altro è lo stesso che ha commentato l'oro del Nacra 17 e anche lì, all'arrivo, 0 pathos, solo tensione interiore, come se il pubblico già dovesse sapere quello che lui nella sua testa stava pensando o sperando.


unbreakable ha scritto:


> l'italia è sempre stata in top ten da atlanta 1996a lle olimpiadi..se uno considera il medagliere..ovvero la classifica di ori argenti bronzi..molti dei nostri ori venivano però da discipline di "nicchia" diciamo come lo scherma(tuttele olimpiadi tranne questa) , il tiro a volo, il tiro a segno ciclismo(mi ricordo ad atlanta collinelli bellutti martinello villa)canottaggio e canoa (rossi) qualcosa da judo taekwondo e da sidney 2000 abbiamo cominciato a cogliere risultati importanti anche nel nuoto grazie a fioravanti rosolino brembilla..poi hanno proseguito pellegrini e paltrinieri..nell'atletica abbiamo avuto dei fenomeni come baldini e schwarzer..
> invece quest'anno abbiamo avuto successi in competizioni dove la competittività è estremamente più elevata..chi non corre i 100 metri piani? è lo sport più semplice del mondo..tutte le nazioni lo corrono ed è qualcosa di sanzionale che non solo il centrometrista più veloce sia italianissimo ma soprattutto la staffetta..ciò significa che abbiamo una "scuola" certo la marcia italiana è sempre stata un fiore all'occhiello..ma nel settore velocità eravamo il nulla..ora invece siamo invidiati..e a parer mio è molto ma molto più complicato di vincere un campionato "europeo" (non mondiale)
> nel tennis abbiamo vinto due slam con pennetta e schiavone..berrettini probabilmente ne vincerà qualcuno anche lui spero in futuro..ma non parlerei assolutamente di rinascimento..lo sport italiano è sempre stato vivo e vegeto..poi come tutte le nazioni si hanno alti e bassi..sino ad una settimana fa eravamo nello sconforto più totale con solamente due ori..invece ora credo fra 100 anni probabilmente si parlerà ancora di questi successi





unbreakable ha scritto:


> beh 9-10 dopo la prima settimana era veramente impensabile..cioè scherma tiri e nuoto con zero ori..il timore di un'altra barcellona (6 ori) era dietro l'angolo..invece hanno tirato fuori 5 ori dall'atletica ..che tutto il mondo in questo momento si chiede da dove sono saltati fuori questi italiani che stanno depredando l'atletica ..


Ma noi 8 ori come minimo li abbiamo sempre, certo, a 'sto giro sono arrivati degli ori da delle discipline che solitamente erano lontanissime, ignote, incapibili, difficili, planetarie, discipline dove puoi vincere solamente se alcuni tuoi talenti sono in forma o in super rampa di lancio, in sostanza degli alieni, perché fare questo in una disciplina come i 100 metri è difficile ma se lo fai allora te la giochi pure nella staffetta, un po' lo stesso discorso che valeva per noi quando la scherma portava a casa tanti ori, c'erano le punte di diamante che facevano gara individuale + prove a squadre, chiaro, uno sport di nicchia dove bisognerà tornare a puntare forte perché se sei forte nell'individuale e come squadra hai tante possibilità di fare bottino pieno e prendere almeno 3 ori come ridere.
Bisognerà tornare ad investire in maniera furba nella speranza che possano inserire la prova dove Ganna è il campione del mondo togliendo magari qualche sport incapibile e per nulla olimpico, tipo break dance o street art.. lì sarebbero due ori facili, così come i 50 rana della Pilato, come mai non ci pensiamo?
Investire nel tiro, nella scherma, nella formazione di nuovi Jacobs o Tamberi, Paltrinieri, poi sono sicuro che verrà fuori pure la Pilato che in questa olimpiade ha peccato di inesperienza.. Dal momento che hai 5-6 atleti davvero forti sei sempre tranquillo, perché quest'anno li abbiamo avuti nella marcia, nell'atletica e negli sport di combattimento (taek e karate).
Le punte di diamante le abbiamo ma il discorso è uno, se hai la possibilità di portare uno squadrone dove ci sono possibilità di fare il doppio oro allora è giusto diventare furbi e puntare forte su diverse discipline di nicchia, non credo sarà un problema rivoluzionare la scherma o il tiro, basta riprogettare e sfruttare la nostra esperienza nella disciplina dove abbiamo sempre vinto e tanto.
Quello che mi dà fastidio è questo, Peaty vince i 50 rana ma al femminile non ci sono, ci sono alcuni sport in cui ci sono staffette miste miste (2 donne 2 uomini) in cui partono degli ori per la Gb come ridere mentre Ganna non può fare la sua prova su pista, quando poi ci sono delle prove come l'omnium in cui c'è solo da ridere (cadute e 4 prove assurde da fare in una mattinata).


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Agosto 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> assurdo.
> peccato aver fatto male nelle discipline dove tradizionalmente spiccavamo come la scherma.
> Grazie ancora a Travaglio e al suo giornaletto di menagrami al contrario


Giornale di traditori anti-italiani, come il partito che rappresentano e il ridicolo immondo avvocato che sponsorizzano


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo, Rai Sport si sta rifacendo assai con queste olimpiadi, dopo anni che ha subito (giustamente) le peggiori illazioni. Alla fine è nel calcio che rimangono i soliti incapaci.


Ciao Fabri hai ragione fratè. Ho visto partite sulla Rai quando sono visibili all'estero, è una sofferenza infinita. Mi ricordo qualche partita di Coppa Italia da tagliarsi le vene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bragagna lo seguo da quando debuttò quasi trent'anni fa in una gara di Coppa Italia tra Milan-Torino. Ad inizio anni 90, era il 91 o il 92. Debuttò alle olimpiadi di Barcellona 92. Conosce di tutto, dalla storia del centometrista delle Isole Vanuatu a che pizzeria frequentava un atleta da piccolo. E' un fenomeno vero. Ti porta dentro le gare e ti appassiona anche se magari di atletica non ti frega nulla e non sai nulla.


Ciao Mika essendo all'estero non lo conoscevo ma ti posso assicurare che trasmette un emozione unica. Solo uno che ama profondamente lo sport puo trasmettere il meglio di se. Leggendo il tuo post, capisco adessso perché mi sono emozionato cosi. Un fenomeno vero.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa vuol dire?


Ciao Willi, vuol dire semplicemente che qualche idiota sospetta un doping organizzato ?

Esempio di post ridicolo:" Jacobs ha mai corso sotto i 10 prima di maggio 2021. A 27 anni diventa campione olimpico due mesi dopo con un 9, 83. Raramente si vede qualcosa un miglioramento cosi folgorante in atletica. Si puo parlare di miracolo , poco importa l'origine del miracolo" 

C'è chi parla della mancanza di test anti doping prima delle olimpiadi... 
Sulla frontiera tra Italia e Slovenia dicono che i prodotti per il doping sono piu facili da comprare in questi paesi . 
Et voilà caro Willy , c"è chi rosica di brutto. Io godo!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quanti statunitensi ci sono e quanti francesi? La Francia a 50M di abitanti, gli USA 500 Milioni. Gli sport nazionali degli USA sono il Basket, Baseball e Football Amaricano (ma che non c'è all'olimpiade), quello dei francesi sono Rugby e Calcio.
> 
> Per il Calcio penso sia per logistica, così la pallavolo.


Tutto vero Mika aggiungerei il ciclismo, storicamente lo sport piu popolare qui. Anche handball lo sport delle scuole medie cioé lo sport che viene praticato da tutti a scuola. Tra l'altro la nazionale francese vince di tutto e di piu o al livello internazionale cioé 6 volte campioni del mondo e due volte campioni olimpici, 4 volte finalisti nelle Olimpiadi dal 2008 ad oggi. Solo i scemi del Paris Saint Germain perdono in Champions League nonostante un budget faraonico, concesso da QSI ( Qatar Sports Investment). Ogni anno comprano i migliori giocatori ma perdoono sempre in semi finale o in finale.


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Tutto vero Mika aggiungerei il ciclismo, storicamente lo sport piu popolare qui. Anche handball lo sport delle scuole medie cioé lo sport che viene praticato da tutti a scuola. Tra l'altro la nazionale francese vince di tutto e di piu o al livello internazionale cioé 6 volte campioni del mondo e due volte campioni olimpici, 4 volte finalisti nelle Olimpiadi dal 2008 ad oggi. Solo i scemi del Paris Saint Germain perdono in Champions League nonostante un budget faraonico, concesso da QSI ( Qatar Sports Investment). Ogni anno comprano i migliori giocatori ma perdoono sempre in semi finale o in finale.


Oltretutto devi mettere che nei paesi citati (USA, Cina, Giappone, GB, Canada) se vai bene in uno sport a livello giovanile ti danno le borse di studio per andare alle università dove solo i ricchi e figli di papà possono andare. Mentre in Italia fare sport sembra essere una scocciatura. Ti faccio un esempio, lo sai che nel ciclismo quest'anno un ragazzo di 17 anni, talentuoso, ha dovuto rinunciare all'Europeo Juniores perché il preside dell'Istituto lo ha minacciato di bocciatura perché con l'assenza che avrebbe fatto anche via DAD avrebbe raggiunto il numero di assenze per la bocciatura? L'hanno detto durante il Giro d'Italia, quando Cassani si lamentò che l'Italia tratta lo sport come un passatempo per fare crescere i bambini sani ma poi in nella fascia adolescenziale viene preso come disturbo per lo studio. Quando ero adolescente molti miei compagni giocavano a calcio nelle squadre giovanili dei loro comuni, molti insegnanti e il preside stesso intimava loro di non pensare allo sport altrimenti sarebbero stati bocciati, anzi spesso mettevano i compiti in classe il lunedì in modo che i ragazzi e le ragazze che facevano sport non potessero andare a giocare le partite la domenica perché dovevano studiare. In pratica se non sei un fenomeno, un predestinato in uno sport non emergi. Nel calcio ti fanno sport solo se entri direttamente nelle giovanili di una squadra di A o B importante, dove si fiuta il successo. 

Dove si vuole andare con questo ragionamento?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Willi, vuol dire semplicemente che qualche idiota sospetta un doping organizzato ?
> 
> Esempio di post ridicolo:" Jacobs ha mai corso sotto i 10 prima di maggio 2021. A 27 anni diventa campione olimpico due mesi dopo con un 9, 83. Raramente si vede qualcosa un miglioramento cosi folgorante in atletica. Si puo parlare di miracolo , poco importa l'origine del miracolo"
> 
> ...


non credo che il difficile sia il comprarli ma ilnon fsrsi beccare semmai ahahah.
be... tutto può essere ma si può fare lo stesso discorso in ogni ambito. 
non mi pare di rivedere armstrong o nadal o spagnoli 10 anni fa sinceramente, dove di dubbi non ce ne erano


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Bragagna è un pezzo di bravura. Quando fa telecronaca lui per l'atletica, quasi ti disinteressi delle gare per gli aneddoti che racconta.
> La telecronaca della gara dei 100 metri di Jacobs è stupenda.
> Purtroppo ho potuto seguire la gara dei 4x100 su discovery per lo streaming e per quanto bravi sono sono arrivati al suo livello


Verissimo Chica! Si chiama talento e passione


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oltretutto devi mettere che nei paesi citati (USA, Cina, Giappone, GB, Canada) se vai bene in uno sport a livello giovanile ti danno le borse di studio per andare alle università dove solo i ricchi e figli di papà possono andare. Mentre in Italia fare sport sembra essere una scocciatura. Ti faccio un esempio, lo sai che nel ciclismo quest'anno un ragazzo di 17 anni, talentuoso, ha dovuto rinunciare all'Europeo Juniores perché il preside dell'Istituto lo ha minacciato di bocciatura perché con l'assenza che avrebbe fatto anche via DAD avrebbe raggiunto il numero di assenze per la bocciatura? L'hanno detto durante il Giro d'Italia, quando Cassani si lamentò che l'Italia tratta lo sport come un passatempo per fare crescere i bambini sani ma poi in nella fascia adolescenziale viene preso come disturbo per lo studio. Quando ero adolescente molti miei compagni giocavano a calcio nelle squadre giovanili dei loro comuni, molti insegnanti e il preside stesso intimava loro di non pensare allo sport altrimenti sarebbero stati bocciati, anzi spesso mettevano i compiti in classe il lunedì in modo che i ragazzi e le ragazze che facevano sport non potessero andare a giocare le partite la domenica perché dovevano studiare. In pratica se non sei un fenomeno, un predestinato in uno sport non emergi. Nel calcio ti fanno sport solo se entri direttamente nelle giovanili di una squadra di A o B importante, dove si fiuta il successo.
> 
> Dove si vuole andare con questo ragionamento?


compiti che per legge al lunedì sono proibiti ma se ne sbattono


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> l'italia è sempre stata in top ten da atlanta 1996a lle olimpiadi..se uno considera il medagliere..ovvero la classifica di ori argenti bronzi..molti dei nostri ori venivano però da discipline di "nicchia" diciamo come lo scherma(tuttele olimpiadi tranne questa) , il tiro a volo, il tiro a segno ciclismo(mi ricordo ad atlanta collinelli bellutti martinello villa)canottaggio e canoa (rossi) qualcosa da judo taekwondo e da sidney 2000 abbiamo cominciato a cogliere risultati importanti anche nel nuoto grazie a fioravanti rosolino brembilla..poi hanno proseguito pellegrini e paltrinieri..nell'atletica abbiamo avuto dei fenomeni come baldini e schwarzer..
> invece quest'anno abbiamo avuto successi in competizioni dove la competittività è estremamente più elevata..chi non corre i 100 metri piani? è lo sport più semplice del mondo..tutte le nazioni lo corrono ed è qualcosa di sanzionale che non solo il centrometrista più veloce sia italianissimo ma soprattutto la staffetta..ciò significa che abbiamo una "scuola" certo la marcia italiana è sempre stata un fiore all'occhiello..ma nel settore velocità eravamo il nulla..ora invece siamo invidiati..e a parer mio è molto ma molto più complicato di vincere un campionato "europeo" (non mondiale)
> nel tennis abbiamo vinto due slam con pennetta e schiavone..berrettini probabilmente ne vincerà qualcuno anche lui spero in futuro..ma non parlerei assolutamente di rinascimento..lo sport italiano è sempre stato vivo e vegeto..poi come tutte le nazioni si hanno alti e bassi..sino ad una settimana fa eravamo nello sconforto più totale con solamente due ori..invece ora credo fra 100 anni probabilmente si parlerà ancora di questi successi


Ciao caro Unbreak. Vero quello che dici ma oggi la densità di campioni è veramente impressionante. Giustamente mi hai ricordato Schiavone e Pennetta( grande milanista tra l'altro) ma anche Sara Eranni finalista a Roland. Pero nel tennis maschile aver 3 italiani negli ottavi a Roland poi Berretini primo italiano finalista a Wim il torneo piu importante storicamente è qualcosa di mai vissuto in Italia se non sbaglio. Non so se hai visto giocare Musetti , il ragazzo è un artista del tennis, un talento purissimo. Sinner ha una potenza pazzesca. Secondo me non abbiamo mai visto tanti talenti cosi importanti e cosi giovani C'è da sottolineare che un lavoro importante è stato fatto cioé da quando la Federazione Italiana ha deciso la costruzione del CPO Tirrenia a Pisa e ha concesso l'autorizzazione ad aiutare al livello finanziario le strutture di coaching private tutto è cambiato. Quando si investe si raccoglie, non c'è niente da fare.
Ovviamente non ho mai sottovalutato la storia dello sport italiano( sono un fan assoluto) ma una densità di risultati positivi come quest'anno non me la ricordo. Il futuro dello sport italiano è in buone mani , forse siamo davanti ad un epoca mai vista prima. Speriamo solo che sarà anche il ritorno nel calcio che conta del nostro amato grande Milan. Saluto rossoneri!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

A Dina Averina nella ginnastica ritmica gli hanno fatto un'ingiustizia. Strameritava l'oro, invece l'hanno dato ad Israele che ha fatto 2-3 errori.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2021)

A parte tutti i discorsi che si possono fare ma se vuoi doparti non vai a fare i 100 metri in quella maniera lì battendo record personali su record personali, solo un asino lo farebbe nel 2021, più facile forse in altre discipline di nicchia, non nei 100 metri che hanno una super storia di dopati più o meno nascosti dalle federazioni corrotte come la statunitense, la norvegese (giochi olimpici invernali, i famosi "asmatici"), se vuoi doparti allora vai in Africa dove di controlli non ne fanno e comincia a fare i 10.000 o i 5000, magari come kenyano, forse ne esci vivo come Mo Farah.
Jacobs ha fatto una marea di controlli e lo sa bene come funziona, soprattutto dopo quanto successo al marciatore Schwazer.. per quanto riguarda i tempi non c'è nulla di anomalo, se uno ha le gambe, le potenzialità, può arrivare a fare certi tempi, ad esempio Maurice Greene ha fatto un percorso simile con un PB identico, adesso è da vedere se riuscirà a migliorare (possibilissimo nel 2021 con tutti i miglioramenti che si possono avere dai materiali) e visto quanto successo nelle altre gare dove altri atleti hanno avuto una crescita a dir poco poderosa e forse ancora più sospetta (e parliamo di secondi non di qualche decimo che nei 100 sono fisiologici)..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte tutti i discorsi che si possono fare ma se vuoi doparti non vai a fare i 100 metri in quella maniera lì battendo record personali su record personali, solo un asino lo farebbe nel 2021, più facile forse in altre discipline di nicchia, non nei 100 metri che hanno una super storia di dopati più o meno nascosti dalle federazioni corrotte come la statunitense, la norvegese (giochi olimpici invernali, i famosi "asmatici"), se vuoi doparti allora vai in Africa dove di controlli non ne fanno e comincia a fare i 10.000 o i 5000, magari come kenyano, forse ne esci vivo come Mo Farah.
> Jacobs ha fatto una marea di controlli e lo sa bene come funziona, soprattutto dopo quanto successo al marciatore Schwazer.. per quanto riguarda i tempi non c'è nulla di anomalo, se uno ha le gambe, le potenzialità, può arrivare a fare certi tempi, ad esempio Maurice Greene ha fatto un percorso simile con un PB identico, adesso è da vedere se riuscirà a migliorare (possibilissimo nel 2021 con tutti i miglioramenti che si possono avere dai materiali) e visto quanto successo nelle altre gare dove altri atleti hanno avuto una crescita a dir poco poderosa e forse ancora più sospetta (e parliamo di secondi non di qualche decimo che nei 100 sono fisiologici)..


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. Per me le performance di Jacobs sono lineare cioé arriva sui 27 anni , la maturità per uno sportivo quindi niente di strano.
Aggiungo una cosa lo sport americano è molto molto protetto. Si parla sempre a ragione dei paesi come la Russia o l'ex germania dell'est ma gli US non scherzano.
Ad esempio si parla sempre male del "povero" Ben Johnson pero Carl Lewis aveva fallito 3 test anti doping durante gli US trials, lo ha rinosciuto anche lui. 8 atleti american furono i presi per consommazione di efedrina + qualche inglese come Lindford Christie ma l'agenza americana fece un " buon " lavoro e nessuno fu fermato nonstante inizialmente Lewis fu sospeso.
Come non ricordarsi delle prestazioni stupefacenti di Flo Jo. Poi i vari Dennis Mitchell, Tim Montgomery, Gatlin e nelle donne Kelli White, Marion Jones, Shelly Ann Frase, Veronica Campbell... Tutti dopati.
Non voglio nemmeno parlare dello sport americano in generale cioé base ball , football americano e basket dove tutti si dopano a bizzeffe....


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

certo che per l'Italia è stato davvero un anno d'oro non si può negare..lasciando stare il covid ovviamente

i Maneskin che vincono l'eurofestival dopo decenni che l'Italia non lo vinceva...la Nazionale che vince l'Europeo dopo 50 anni...le olimpiadi che ci stanno dando soddisfazioni notevoli...beh direi che non ci si può lamentare **

molte persone probabilmente non ci hanno fatto troppo caso ma abbiamo scritto la storia in questi mesi..se oggi avete 30 o 40 anni può darsi che la prossima volta che vinceremo un europeo (o un eurofestival) ne avrete 70 o 80 eh...e non è un modo di dire..

poi c'è anche qualcuno era dispiaciuto probabilmente ma quelli sono un caso a parte...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oltretutto devi mettere che nei paesi citati (USA, Cina, Giappone, GB, Canada) se vai bene in uno sport a livello giovanile ti danno le borse di studio per andare alle università dove solo i ricchi e figli di papà possono andare. Mentre in Italia fare sport sembra essere una scocciatura. Ti faccio un esempio, lo sai che nel ciclismo quest'anno un ragazzo di 17 anni, talentuoso, ha dovuto rinunciare all'Europeo Juniores perché il preside dell'Istituto lo ha minacciato di bocciatura perché con l'assenza che avrebbe fatto anche via DAD avrebbe raggiunto il numero di assenze per la bocciatura? L'hanno detto durante il Giro d'Italia, quando Cassani si lamentò che l'Italia tratta lo sport come un passatempo per fare crescere i bambini sani ma poi in nella fascia adolescenziale viene preso come disturbo per lo studio. *Quando ero adolescente molti miei compagni giocavano a calcio nelle squadre giovanili dei loro comuni, molti insegnanti e il preside stesso intimava loro di non pensare allo sport altrimenti sarebbero stati bocciati, anzi spesso mettevano i compiti in classe il lunedì in modo che i ragazzi e le ragazze che facevano sport non potessero andare a giocare le partite la domenica perché dovevano studiare*. In pratica se non sei un fenomeno, un predestinato in uno sport non emergi. Nel calcio ti fanno sport solo se entri direttamente nelle giovanili di una squadra di A o B importante, dove si fiuta il successo.
> 
> Dove si vuole andare con questo ragionamento?


Mi viene il vomito. Poi la storia del giovane ciclista è qualcosa di scandaloso. Qui si parla di istruzioni per l'uso di come bruciare un giovane promettente...
Io conosco il vostro fantastico paese da tanto tempo ma c'è qualcosa che mi ha colpito negativamente. Non la prendi come un offesa, è solo una critica costruttivae, non voglio ferire nessuno ovviamente ma mi sembra a volte un paese fatto per i vecchi. Non c'è tanto spazio per i giovani sia nel lavoro che nello sport. Ad esempio la mie nipote che sono andate all'estero per lavorare, ragazze bravissime, brillanti, pero costrette a lasciare il loro paese. Un vero peccato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che il difficile sia il comprarli ma ilnon fsrsi beccare semmai ahahah.
> be... tutto può essere ma si può fare lo stesso discorso in ogni ambito.
> non mi pare di rivedere armstrong o nadal o spagnoli 10 anni fa sinceramente, dove di dubbi non ce ne erano


Assolutamente vero. Niente da aggiungere, dai un po di rosicamento dei galli ci sta ahahah§


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. Per me le performance di Jacobs sono lineare cioé arriva sui 27 anni , la maturità per uno sportivo quindi niente di strano.
> Aggiungo una cosa lo sport americano è molto molto protetto. Si parla sempre a ragione dei paesi come la Russia o l'ex germania dell'est ma gli US non scherzano.
> Ad esempio si parla sempre male del "povero" Ben Johnson pero Carl Lewis aveva fallito 3 test anti doping durante gli US trials, lo ha rinosciuto anche lui. 8 atleti american furono i presi per consommazione di efedrina + qualche inglese come Lindford Christie ma l'agenza americana fece un " buon " lavoro e nessuno fu fermato nonstante inizialmente Lewis fu sospeso.
> Come non ricordarsi delle prestazioni stupefacenti di Flo Jo. Poi i vari Dennis Mitchell, Tim Montgomery, Gatlin e nelle donne Kelli White, Marion Jones, Shelly Ann Frase, Veronica Campbell... Tutti dopati.
> Non voglio nemmeno parlare dello sport americano in generale cioé base ball , football americano e basket dove tutti si dopano a bizzeffe....




Sì negli anni 80-90 di velocisti americani non se ne salvava uno, erano tutti stradopati e protetti, probabilmente nemmeno potevi evitare il doping sistematico perché se facevi i tempi o avevi le potenzialità dovevi chiaramente spingere al massimo e se non ci arrivavi a quei tempi? beh il doping era una semplice conseguenza.
Per quanto riguarda le donne la detentrice del record fatto nel 1988 è poi morta perché aveva preso dell'ormone malato preso dall'animale che un tempo non poteva essere prodotto artificialmente come oggi, ma non sono solo i velocista ad essere stati dopati, anche tanti altri sportivi, basti pensare alla Biles o alle compagne, riempite di anfetamine o droghe varie per essere più reattive, ovviamente sempre seguendo strane "terapie" necessarie.


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2021)

Bronzo nella lotta libera Kg 97 per Conyego! Siamo a 39 medagie!


----------



## chicagousait (7 Agosto 2021)

E arriva la trentanovesima medaglia. Di bronzo grazie alla lotta libera. A 20 secondi dal termine stava perdendo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì negli anni 80-90 di velocisti americani non se ne salvava uno, erano tutti stradopati e protetti, probabilmente nemmeno potevi evitare il doping sistematico perché se facevi i tempi o avevi le potenzialità dovevi chiaramente spingere al massimo e se non ci arrivavi a quei tempi? beh il doping era una semplice conseguenza.
> Per quanto riguarda le donne la detentrice del record fatto nel 1988 è poi morta perché aveva preso dell'ormone malato preso dall'animale che un tempo non poteva essere prodotto artificialmente come oggi, ma non sono solo i velocista ad essere stati dopati, anche tanti altri sportivi, basti pensare alla Biles o alle compagne, riempite di anfetamine o droghe varie per essere più reattive, ovviamente sempre seguendo strane "terapie" necessarie.


Verissimo Raryof. Flo Jo è morta molto giovane a 38-39 anni. Ma il suo coach Bob Kersee coach anche di Gail Devers Jackie Joyner e tanti altri era conosciuto per i suoi metodi molto particolari. La verità è che dove c''è sport di alto livello c'è un rischio alto di doping. Non so se hai visto la recente trasformazione di Alphonso Davies del Bayern sembra un altro uomo, fa paura. sospetta anche di Leon Goretska diventato un mostro. Lewandowsk anche, non scherza.... Il Lavoro del guru Muller Wolhlfart è a dir poco stupefacente...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

*Altra medaglia per l'Italia, bronzo per Conyedo nella lotta libera dove ha sconfitto il turco Karadeniz.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2021)

Staffetta 4 x 400 rovinata da un errore banalissimo 
Per me alla fine (senza errori) avrebbero potuto lottare per la 4°/3° posizione


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Staffetta 4 x 400 rovinata da un errore banalissimo
> Per me alla fine (senza errori) avrebbero potuto lottare per la 4°/3° posizione


Mah, per me no. C'era una superiorità nettissima degli avversari. Comunque, abbiamo già dato tanto nella disciplina, ci sta.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

LOL guardate qui


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Staffetta 4 x 400 rovinata da un errore banalissimo
> Per me alla fine (senza errori) avrebbero potuto lottare per la 4°/3° posizione


Secondo me no, troppo distacco. Forse quinti. Ma terzi no.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, per me no. C'era una superiorità nettissima degli avversari. Comunque, abbiamo già dato tanto nella disciplina, ci sta.


E' una staffetta buona a livello europeo ma niente più, in più Re è da parecchio tempo che non riesce più a spingere, nemmeno sul rettilineo finale dove ha sempre fatto la differenza (infatti lo hanno messo in prima frazione).
Il futuro sono Scotti e Sibilio, ma sono ancora molto giovani...


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una staffetta buona a livello europeo ma niente più, in più Re è da parecchio tempo che non riesce più a spingere, nemmeno sul rettilineo finale dove ha sempre fatto la differenza (infatti lo hanno messo in prima frazione).
> Il futuro sono Scotti e Sibilio, ma sono ancora molto giovani...


E' comunque hanno fatto nuovo record italiano, mi pare  Peccato per l'errore ma non avrebbe cambiato di molto il tempo, almeno non tanto da poter lottare per il bronzo. E' stato un miracolo essere andati in finale, per andarci da ripescati hanno dovuto battere il record italiano precedente a quello battuto ora.


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2021)

ahia i francesi stanno vincendo la finale di pallavolo e pallamano, andrebbero a -1 ori da noi


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' comunque hanno fatto nuovo record italiano, mi pare  Peccato per l'errore ma non avrebbe cambiato di molto il tempo, almeno non tanto da poter lottare per il bronzo. E' stato un miracolo essere andati in finale, per andarci da ripescati hanno dovuto battere il record italiano precedente a quello battuto ora.


In compenso siamo "forti" nella 4x400 mista, quindi 2 uomini 2 donne, mesi fa abbiamo vinto i mondiali delle staffette, ma ovviamente non fa parte delle olimpiadi, le discipline che hanno questa prerogativa sono il pentathlon o robe simili che poi portano sempre diversi ori alla GB (una delle nazioni più tutelate che infatti nel medagliere è sempre molto in alto pur avendo una situazione a livello di squadre simile all'India, cioè nulli da far schifo).


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2021)

Dani Alves e i suoi nipotini vincono l'oro olimpico contro la Spagna


----------



## Snake (7 Agosto 2021)

finale nel volley che ci riguarda da vicino dato che la francia può ancora vincere due tre ori tra oggi e domani e ci passerebbe con più argenti. ora stanno al tie break con russia che ha rimontato 2 set.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì è la stessa voce, è il tizio che era in studio durante l'America's Cup, assolutamente improponibile per quello sport lì, così veloce e pieno di regole che in pochissimi conoscono (del tipo 1 pugno in piena faccia non vale nulla, come mai?), l'unica cosa che molti di noi hanno capito è che il nostro era piuttosto forte e in controllo.
> Bizzotto è bravo ma ha la disciplina dei tuffi tatuata in faccia, in più rispetto agli altri si è fatto la finale dell'Europeo e difficilmente lo vedremo commentare altre discipline magari di nicchia.
> Avrebbero potuto metterci Mecarozzi (finito il nuoto) che invece ha commentato la lotta, molto più preparato e di sicuro molto più capace di stare dietro uno sport così veloce dove devi avere la parlantina frizzante e non ti deve sfuggire nulla (non come l'altro tizio che spiegava il match con frasi tipo "a me questo non mi pare possa essere punto" o ancora peggio quando a 3 secondi dal termine sembrava stesse commentando un match d'allenamento e non una medaglia d'oro che sarebbe arrivata di lì a 3,3 secondi.
> Tornasse a fare la vela, orari notturni, lenti, dove parli per ore, tra l'altro è lo stesso che ha commentato l'oro del Nacra 17 e anche lì, all'arrivo, 0 pathos, solo tensione interiore, come se il pubblico già dovesse sapere quello che lui nella sua testa stava pensando o sperando.
> ...


Unico appunto i 50 rana non ci sono neanche al maschile, peaty ha vinto i 100 rana


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì è la stessa voce, è il tizio che era in studio durante l'America's Cup, assolutamente improponibile per quello sport lì, così veloce e pieno di regole che in pochissimi conoscono (del tipo 1 pugno in piena faccia non vale nulla, come mai?), l'unica cosa che molti di noi hanno capito è che il nostro era piuttosto forte e in controllo.
> Bizzotto è bravo ma ha la disciplina dei tuffi tatuata in faccia, in più rispetto agli altri si è fatto la finale dell'Europeo e difficilmente lo vedremo commentare altre discipline magari di nicchia.
> Avrebbero potuto metterci Mecarozzi (finito il nuoto) che invece ha commentato la lotta, molto più preparato e di sicuro molto più capace di stare dietro uno sport così veloce dove devi avere la parlantina frizzante e non ti deve sfuggire nulla (non come l'altro tizio che spiegava il match con frasi tipo "a me questo non mi pare possa essere punto" o ancora peggio quando a 3 secondi dal termine sembrava stesse commentando un match d'allenamento e non una medaglia d'oro che sarebbe arrivata di lì a 3,3 secondi.
> Tornasse a fare la vela, orari notturni, lenti, dove parli per ore, tra l'altro è lo stesso che ha commentato l'oro del Nacra 17 e anche lì, all'arrivo, 0 pathos, solo tensione interiore, come se il pubblico già dovesse sapere quello che lui nella sua testa stava pensando o sperando.


Ad inizio olimpiade Bragagna ha commentato il pugilato, è stato sensazionale, sapeva tutto anche li! Ha spiegato come mai i colpi non venivano segnati (oltre a raccontare la storia di ogni singolo boxer che saliva sul ring). Avrebbe sicuramente fatto meglio lui nel Karate che quello che hanno messo, ma il problema è che erano praticamente in contemporanea il Karate e l'atletica.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Bronzo per la ginnastica ritmica! Siamo a 40 medaglie! Edizione favolosa per il nostro movimento sportivo!


----------



## smallball (8 Agosto 2021)

10 ori 10 argenti e 20 bronzi, spedizione trionfale


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Finite le Olimpiadi per l'Italia, con il ciclismo su pista femminile, Omnium dove la sfortunata Balsamo (caduta due volte) arriva 14sima. Il medagliere Italiano si ferma a 10 ori, 10 argenti, 20 bronzi, per un totale 40 medaglie olimpiche. Record di sempre. Spedizione superlativa per l'Italia, oltre le più rosee aspettative secondo me!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Finite le Olimpiadi per l'Italia, con il ciclismo su pista femminile, Omnium dove la sfortunata Balsamo (caduta due volte) arriva 14sima. Il medagliere Italiano si ferma a 10 ori, 10 argenti, 20 bronzi, per un totale 40 medaglie olimpiche. Record di sempre. Spedizione superlativa per l'Italia, oltre le più rosee aspettative secondo me!


Se scherma e tiro avessero rispettato la tradizione potrebbe veramente essere una spedizione imbattibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo ne avevo parlato anche io di quell'articolo vergognoso su queste pagine.
> 
> che lerda che ha pestato ahahaha. da rileggere a vita.


Uno così domani dovrebbe cambiare lavoro giusto x dignità..


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se scherma e tiro avessero rispettato la tradizione potrebbe veramente essere una spedizione imbattibile


La scherma ha portato delle medaglie ma non l'oro, mi pare che solo il fioretto femminile a squadre ha toppato una semifinale già vinta con +20 e un finale terzo-quarto posto già vinta (+15). Comunque la Scherma ha floppato per il colore delle medaglie più che per il numero. Nonostante il "flop" ha portato *3 argenti e 2* *bronzi*. In pratica avremmo avuto sempre 40 medaglie ma *3 ori in più e 3 argenti in meno.*


----------



## chicagousait (8 Agosto 2021)

Almeno una medaglia per 16 giorni consecutivi


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Finite le Olimpiadi per l'Italia, con il ciclismo su pista femminile, Omnium dove la sfortunata Balsamo (caduta due volte) arriva 14sima. Il medagliere Italiano si ferma a 10 ori, 10 argenti, 20 bronzi, per un totale 40 medaglie olimpiche. Record di sempre. Spedizione superlativa per l'Italia, oltre le più rosee aspettative secondo me!


Era una spedizione che senza la mononucleosi di Paltrinieri, le scemenze della Pilato e quindi una sua maturazione diversa, il flop della scherma, dei judoki (Basile e l'altro che era n°1 nel ranking) e del tiro sarebbe stata tranquillamente da 15 medaglie d'oro, mettendo dentro proprio tutto, poi per rispondere a tifosa i 50 metri rana nel nuoto non sono specialità olimpica ma nello sl i 50 invece ci sono, poi non capisco perché abbiano messo dentro le staffette miste miste (2 uomini e 2 donne) e non siano mai riusciti ad inserire i 50 rana o l'inseguimento individuale dove Ganna è il numero 1 incontrastato (inserendo invece gare come l'omnium che si divide in 4 corse che sono pure molto pericolose viste le tante cadute) costretto a fare la crono su strada e non su pista (a proposito, con un altro tracciato Ganna avrebbe chiuso la sua olimpiade con 2 ori, lo ha ammesso pure lui, 3 se l'ins. ind maschile fosse stato specialità olimpica).. 3 ori, capite? fa tutta la differenza del mondo quando hai un alieno del genere.
Io spero che si battano su questo, è assurdo, pensate che la Germania ha fatto un'olimpiade orrenda (diversi loro top hanno fallito) ma ha preso ben 2 ori nel DRESSAGE dove fa tutto il cavallo, in pratica 1/5 delle loro medaglie totali, è ridicolo, questo dovrebbe fare Malagò, non parlare di ius sportivo che c'è sempre stato per chi compie i 18 anni e ha il diritto di prendere la cittadinanza italiana, conta molto di più farsi sentire come federazione che giustamente vuole che certe gare vengano inserite in quelle che sono delle discipline olimpiche in cui si sono viste, col tempo, aggiunte delle gare miste miste davvero ridicole proprio per la differenza tra i tempi dei maschi e delle femmine.
A 'sto giro è andata bene, l'atletica ha preso 5 ori, ma senza atletica sarebbe stata una fenomenale olimpiade fallimentare.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Era una spedizione che senza la mononucleosi di Paltrinieri, le scemenze della Pilato e quindi una sua maturazione diversa, il flop della scherma, dei judoki (Basile e l'altro che era n°1 nel ranking) e del tiro sarebbe stata tranquillamente da 15 medaglie d'oro, mettendo dentro proprio tutto, poi per rispondere a tifosa i 50 metri rana nel nuoto non sono specialità olimpica ma nello sl i 50 invece ci sono, poi non capisco perché abbiano messo dentro le staffette miste miste (2 uomini e 2 donne) e non siano mai riusciti ad inserire i 50 rana o l'inseguimento individuale dove Ganna è il numero 1 incontrastato (inserendo invece gare come l'omnium che si divide in 4 corse che sono pure molto pericolose viste le tante cadute) costretto a fare la crono su strada e non su pista (a proposito, con un altro tracciato Ganna avrebbe chiuso la sua olimpiade con 2 ori, lo ha ammesso pure lui, 3 se l'ins. ind maschile fosse stato specialità olimpica).. 3 ori, capite? fa tutta la differenza del mondo quando hai un alieno del genere.
> Io spero che si battano su questo, è assurdo, pensate che la Germania ha fatto un'olimpiade orrenda (diversi loro top hanno fallito) ma ha preso ben 2 ori nel DRESSAGE dove fa tutto il cavallo, in pratica 1/5 delle loro medaglie totali, è ridicolo, questo dovrebbe fare Malagò, non parlare di ius sportivo che c'è sempre stato per chi compie i 18 anni e ha il diritto di prendere la cittadinanza italiana, conta molto di più farsi sentire come federazione che giustamente vuole che certe gare vengano inserite in quelle che sono delle discipline olimpiche in cui si sono viste, col tempo, aggiunte delle gare miste miste davvero ridicole proprio per la differenza tra i tempi dei maschi e delle femmine.
> A 'sto giro è andata bene, l'atletica ha preso 5 ori, ma senza atletica sarebbe stata una fenomenale olimpiade fallimentare.


Vero, ma ci sono stati degli ori che nessuno si aspettava, quindi alla fine dove abbiamo perso in medaglie sicure, abbiamo guadagnate in altro. Poi si deve capire come mai la scherma ha fallito. Ma nell'insieme 40 medaglie con record di tutti i tempi significa una grande olimpiadi, prendiamo e festeggiamo, non pensi? Senza trovare per forza un motivo per vedere il bicchiere mezzo vuoto invece che mezzo pieno. Se mi dicevano che avremmo vinto 10 ori e 40 medaglie avrei riso in faccia al tizio. Con i se e con i ma non si fa la storia, rimangono i fatti. 40 medaglie olimpiche, che probabilmente non raggiungeremo più nelle prossime edizioni.


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2021)

siamo finiti decimi, come temevo ci hanno superato sia i francesi sia altri europei per migliori podi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Agosto 2021)

E siamo alla cerimonia di chiusura.. sempre magiche le olimpiadi, nonostante tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Era una spedizione che senza la mononucleosi di Paltrinieri, le scemenze della Pilato e quindi una sua maturazione diversa, il flop della scherma, dei judoki (Basile e l'altro che era n°1 nel ranking) e del tiro sarebbe stata tranquillamente da 15 medaglie d'oro, mettendo dentro proprio tutto, poi per rispondere a tifosa i 50 metri rana nel nuoto non sono specialità olimpica ma nello sl i 50 invece ci sono, poi non capisco perché abbiano messo dentro le staffette miste miste (2 uomini e 2 donne) e non siano mai riusciti ad inserire i 50 rana o l'inseguimento individuale dove Ganna è il numero 1 incontrastato (inserendo invece gare come l'omnium che si divide in 4 corse che sono pure molto pericolose viste le tante cadute) costretto a fare la crono su strada e non su pista (a proposito, con un altro tracciato Ganna avrebbe chiuso la sua olimpiade con 2 ori, lo ha ammesso pure lui, 3 se l'ins. ind maschile fosse stato specialità olimpica).. 3 ori, capite? fa tutta la differenza del mondo quando hai un alieno del genere.
> Io spero che si battano su questo, è assurdo, pensate che la Germania ha fatto un'olimpiade orrenda (diversi loro top hanno fallito) ma ha preso ben 2 ori nel DRESSAGE dove fa tutto il cavallo, in pratica 1/5 delle loro medaglie totali, è ridicolo, questo dovrebbe fare Malagò, non parlare di ius sportivo che c'è sempre stato per chi compie i 18 anni e ha il diritto di prendere la cittadinanza italiana, conta molto di più farsi sentire come federazione che giustamente vuole che certe gare vengano inserite in quelle che sono delle discipline olimpiche in cui si sono viste, col tempo, aggiunte delle gare miste miste davvero ridicole proprio per la differenza tra i tempi dei maschi e delle femmine.
> A 'sto giro è andata bene, l'atletica ha preso 5 ori, ma senza atletica sarebbe stata una fenomenale olimpiade fallimentare.


quoto tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

c'è sempre tristezza quando si chiudono le olimpiadi...
arrivederci tra 3 anni.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è sempre tristezza quando si chiudono le olimpiadi...
> arrivederci tra 3 anni.


Vero ma saranno in Francia, un orario più umano


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo finiti decimi, come temevo ci hanno superato sia i francesi sia altri europei per migliori podi



Bah vale un po' tutto, abbiamo preso 10 ori come altre 3 nazioni e siamo finiti dietro per cosa? 1 argento? 1 bronzo? eppure abbiamo vinto molte più medaglie di queste 3, ergo se calcoliamo il medagliere guardando al totale delle medaglie abbiamo fatto molto meglio e siamo arrivati settimi.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E siamo alla cerimonia di chiusura.. sempre magiche le olimpiadi, nonostante tutto



Tranquillo che tra 6 mesi si ricomincia......


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bah vale un po' tutto, abbiamo preso 10 ori come altre 3 nazioni e siamo finiti dietro per cosa? 1 argento? 1 bronzo? eppure abbiamo vinto molte più medaglie di queste 3, ergo se calcoliamo il medagliere guardando al totale delle medaglie abbiamo fatto molto meglio e siamo arrivati settimi.
> 
> 
> 
> Tranquillo che tra 6 mesi si ricomincia......


è vero il medagliere va guardato fino ad un certo punto e poi le medaglie si pesano, non si contano. per me.
il punto è che le nostre pesanti sono state miracoli sportivi ahahahha


----------



## chicagousait (8 Agosto 2021)

E sono finite le olimpiadi. Meno male che le prossime distano solo 3 anni e soprattutto senza fuso orario


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero il medagliere va guardato fino ad un certo punto e poi le medaglie si pesano, non si contano. per me.
> il punto è che le nostre pesanti sono state miracoli sportivi ahahahha


Le cose che non ci si aspetta sono le più belle. Te le godi di più, ancora sto godendo per gli Ori di atletica, soprattutto per quelle dei 100m e 4x100 dove i Britannici stavano già esultando in telecronaca e glie l'abbiamo soffiata per un centesimo di secondo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Le cose che non ci si aspetta sono le più belle. Te le godi di più, ancora sto godendo per gli Ori di atletica, soprattutto per quelle dei 100m e 4x100 dove i Britannici stavano già esultando in telecronaca e glie l'abbiamo soffiata per un centesimo di secondo.


"Oh no, it's Italy" (cit). LOL.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E sono finite le olimpiadi. Meno male che le prossime distano solo 3 anni e soprattutto senza fuso orario


Mi mancheranno tanto  Seguo tutti i giochi da Seul 88, dovevo compiere i 10 anni, quelli di Los Angeles 1984 non le ho viste perché ero troppo piccolo e non seguivo tutti gli sport, ma solo il Milan (dovevo fare i 6 anni).  Come passa il tempo!


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2021)

Grazie a tutti per aver reso attivo questo topic, non mi aspettavo un consenso così ampio. È stato bello commentare con voi. Un'olimpiade storica, in tutti i sensi, che ho avuto l'occasione di seguire forse di più rispetto agli altri anni.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi mancheranno tanto  Seguo tutti i giochi da Seul 88, dovevo compiere i 10 anni, quelli di Los Angeles 1984 non le ho viste perché ero troppo piccolo e non seguivo tutti gli sport, ma solo il Milan (dovevo fare i 6 anni).  Come passa il tempo!




Comunque tra 6 mesi si riparte, peccato gli orari del cavolo che saranno più o meno simili a questi di Tokyo ma anche lì ci giochiamo delle belle carte tra Goggia, Brignone, Fontana (short track), forse Vinatzer e chissà chi altro magari nel biathlon (Wierer, Vittozzi) che nei mondiali di un anno fa ci ha visto fare una gran bella figura.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque tra 6 mesi si riparte, peccato gli orari del cavolo che saranno più o meno simili a questi di Tokyo ma anche lì ci giochiamo delle belle carte tra Goggia, Brignone, Fontana (short track), forse Vinatzer e chissà chi altro magari nel biathlon (Wierer, Vittozzi) che nei mondiali di un anno fa ci ha visto fare una gran bella figura.


Mi sono perso qualcosa, cosa c'è tra sei mesi? 

EDIT: Ah le olimpiadi invernali! Non li seguo molto quelli


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque tra 6 mesi si riparte, peccato gli orari del cavolo che saranno più o meno simili a questi di Tokyo ma anche lì ci giochiamo delle belle carte tra Goggia, Brignone, Fontana (short track), forse Vinatzer e chissà chi altro magari nel biathlon (Wierer, Vittozzi) che nei mondiali di un anno fa ci ha visto fare una gran bella figura.


Alle Olimpiadi invernali l'unico sport che si pratica quasi solo alla mattina è lo sci alpino, che quindi sarà nella notte italiana, per il resto quasi tutti gli eventi dovrebbero essere di pomeriggio, un po' più fruibili


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Obbiettivo 9-10 ori e sarebbe già tanta roba.


E' stata tanta roba


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Aggiungo pure Paris che in discesa libera è sempre forte.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Obbiettivo 9-10 ori e sarebbe già tanta roba.


E come al solito furbacchione hai indovinato pure gli ori vinti, oltre al vincitore del festival di Sanremo.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

Momenti iconici di quest'olimpiade: Warholm che distrugge il record nei 400hs e Jacobs che vince i 100m. con menzione speciale ai 5 ori vinti da Dressel.

Momento più divertente: il telecronista russo che dopo la vittoria italiana nella 4x100 canta a squarciagola Se m'innamoro dei Ricchi e poveri.

Momento più ridicolo: i fiumi d'inchiostri versati dalla stampa itagliana sulla finale della Pellegrini. Raramente si erano viste robe così ridicole. Addirittura ho letto paragoni con Bolt, Phelps e Mohammed Alì. Una roba veramente patetica.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Momenti iconici di quest'olimpiade: Warholm che distrugge il record nei 400hs e Jacobs che vince i 100m. con menzione speciale ai 5 ori vinti da Dressel.
> 
> Momento più divertente: il telecronista russo che dopo la vittoria italiana nella 4x100 canta a squarciagola Se m'innamoro dei Ricchi e poveri.
> 
> Momento più ridicolo: i fiumi d'inchiostri versati dalla stampa itagliana sulla finale della Pellegrini. Raramente si erano viste robe così ridicole. Addirittura ho letto paragoni con Bolt, Phelps e Mohammed Alì. Una roba veramente patetica.


Io aggiungerei i giapponese Ryo Kiyuna (Karate-Kata maschile) che vince l'oro e sale con la foto della madre morta due anni prima, che sognava divedere il figlio oro alle olimpiadi di Tokyo, in una cornice sul podio dedicandogli la vittoria.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Agosto 2021)

Speriamo che le prossime olimpiadi siano con il pubblico


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io aggiungerei i giapponese Ryo Kiyuna (Karate-Kata maschile) che vince l'oro e sale con la foto della madre morta due anni prima, che sognava divedere il figlio oro alle olimpiadi di Tokyo, in una cornice sul podio dedicandogli la vittoria.



Mi son limitato ai fatti strettamente sportivi. Come dici bene di storie "extra" ce ne sono tante: tipo la mamma di Desalu che non va in tv perché di sera fa la badante.

Oppure, per raccontare storie meno simpatiche, le insinuazioni su Jacobs che continuano nonostante tutto, o le polemiche nella scherma, e la vicenda Cassani. Ma ci sarà modo di risolvere queste grane.

Dimenticavo: Rai all'altezza della situazione. Anche se potevano evitare certi scivoloni, vedi tg2 rompiballe. Dopo i pessimi europei comunque si sono, almeno in parte, riscattati. Anche se mancava uno come Galeazzi. Ma replicare il buon bisteccone sappiamo che è impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Momenti iconici di quest'olimpiade: Warholm che distrugge il record nei 400hs e Jacobs che vince i 100m. con menzione speciale ai 5 ori vinti da Dressel.
> 
> Momento più divertente: il telecronista russo che dopo la vittoria italiana nella 4x100 canta a squarciagola Se m'innamoro dei Ricchi e poveri.
> 
> *Momento più ridicolo: i fiumi d'inchiostri versati dalla stampa itagliana sulla finale della Pellegrini. Raramente si erano viste robe così ridicole. Addirittura ho letto paragoni con Bolt, Phelps e Mohammed Alì. Una roba veramente patetica.*


quoto, patetici.
all'estero scommetto che non sanno neanche chi è. perchè fondamentalmente non è nessuno.... 1 oro in 20 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto, patetici.
> all'estero scommetto che non sanno neanche chi è. perchè fondamentalmente non è nessuno.... 1 oro in 20 anni.




Ad oggi è la più forte nuotatrice italiana all time? Sicuramente, ma è tutto.

Tra le nuotatrici all time non entrerebbe nemmeno nelle prime 20, se poi consideriamo anche gli uomini sparisce proprio.

Dicono: ha vinto tanti mondiali, vero. Però non aggiungono che tra olimpiadi e mondiali in sport come nuoto, atletica, scherma ecc. c'è la stessa differenza che passa tra la coppa Italia e lo scudetto o tra la Champions e l'Europa League. Qualunque atleta di questi sport baratterebbe un titolo mondiale con una medaglia olimpica, anche di bronzo.

Ha fatto il record del mondo, ebbene anche Lamberti fece il record del mondo. Secondo questo ragionamento Rosolino è un pirla perché ha fatto solo un misero record europeo. Mah.

Anche tra le atlete italiane difficilmente entrerebbe nelle prime 10 (e non considero gli sport di squadra). Per dire, una Sensini o un'Arianna Fontana, atlete meno pompate dai media, vantano palmares che la """divina""" può solo sognare. Ed anche per l'Italia, se consideriamo anche gli uomini (sempre solo sport individuali) la Pellegrini sparisce del tutto.

Quindi massimo rispetto per la carriera che ha fatto. Che è sicuramente sopra la media. Ma non è certamente leggendaria come i media nostrani ci vogliono far credere. Ma sappiamo bene come abbia saputo vendersi bene facendo sì che i media gli attribuissero meriti ben oltre quelli che effettivamente si è guadagnata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è la più forte nuotatrice italiana all time? Sicuramente, ma è tutto.
> 
> Tra le nuotatrici all time non entrerebbe nemmeno nelle prime 20, se poi consideriamo anche gli uomini sparisce proprio.
> 
> ...


se non sbaglio tra l'altro il record lo ha fatto col costume "irregolare".
correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio tra l'altro il record lo ha fatto col costume "irregolare".
> correggetemi se sbaglio.


Il costume "irregolare" lo avevano tutte. Ti manca Donnarumma eh?


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio tra l'altro il record lo ha fatto col costume "irregolare".
> correggetemi se sbaglio.




E' vero. Tra l'altro è uno dei pochi record fatto con i costumi "speciali" che ancora resistono. Ma c'entra poco. Anche Phelps è ancora detentore di record fatti con i costumi speciali. Che appunto son stati quasi tutti battuti.

Però a questo proposito vale la frase di Carl Lewis: "I record passano, le medaglie restano".


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi son limitato ai fatti strettamente sportivi. Come dici bene di storie "extra" ce ne sono tante: tipo la mamma di Desalu che non va in tv perché di sera fa la badante.
> 
> Oppure, per raccontare storie meno simpatiche, le insinuazioni su Jacobs che continuano nonostante tutto, o le polemiche nella scherma, e la vicenda Cassani. Ma ci sarà modo di risolvere queste grane.
> 
> Dimenticavo: Rai all'altezza della situazione. Anche se potevano evitare certi scivoloni, vedi tg2 rompiballe. Dopo i pessimi europei comunque si sono, almeno in parte, riscattati. Anche se mancava uno come Galeazzi. Ma replicare il buon bisteccone sappiamo che è impossibile.


Oltre a quelli citati metterei Gibbo e il Qatariano che decidono di divedersi l'oro e si abbracciano


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il costume "irregolare" lo avevano tutte. Ti manca Donnarumma eh?


ma che c'entra? non è paragonabile come record a tutti quelli degli altri anni . dai su se non vuoi capire evita...
sempre a provocare su donnarumma che noia. hai tolto il poster dalla cameretta? perchè adesso ne abbiamo uno più forte è......


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio tra l'altro il record lo ha fatto col costume "irregolare".
> correggetemi se sbaglio.


Però i record fatti con i costumi irregolari sono caduti tutti, resistono il suo nei 200 m,quello di Phelps nei 400 misti e non credo altri. Per me è stata la più forte duecentista della storia del nuoto mondiale in assoluto, con una fragilità mentale che non le ha permesso di vincere di più( soprattutto in ambito olimpico ), ma comunque una che fa 11 volte il primato del mondo non può essere considerata un’atleta normale, in uno sport che tra l’altro non è di nicchia. A 16 anni vinse un argento olimpico solo perché non si accorse della Potec in prima corsia, altrimenti sarebbe stato oro al 100%. Se pensiamo alle altre atlete sui 200m a livello mondiale non ce n’è per nessuna, che sia la Manadou , la povera muffat o le varie americane.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oltre a quelli citati metterei Gibbo e il Qatariano che decidono di divedersi l'oro e si abbracciano




Quello è stato divertente. Tra l'altro solo due scemi o due che si odiano a morte potevano scegliere lo spareggio. Ovviamente in """"puro stile Decoubertiano"""" hanno scelto di dividersi l'oro e la gloria, mica fessi 

Interessante anche leggere che il Qatariota durante la gara sfoggiava un orologio del modico valore di 300 mila euro. Sì, 300 mila euro, orologio al quale ha dato anche il suo nome. Spero per lui che gli occhiali che ha sfasciato valessero un po' meno


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra? non è paragonabile come record a tutti quelli degli altri anni . dai su se non vuoi capire evita...
> sempre a provocare su donnarumma che noia. hai tolto il poster dalla cameretta? perchè adesso ne abbiamo uno più forte è......


Non ho mai avuto il suo poster dalla camera, ho ancora quello di Van Basten.


----------

